# Waiting for IVF..... part 5



## Shellebell

happy


----------



## sweetielol

*Morning all    blinkin early again, pray my car ready tmw  *


----------



## vickym1984

Bookmarking x


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

I pray this will be our new lucky thread - for all of us    Each of us will get our BFP   

    

I have to take Jerry to the vets so will be back on later ....xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning just book marking and reading back


----------



## Tama

Morning how is everyone? 

Kitten you okay hun? x

Liggsy how are you hun? How is work? Hope you are feeling oke ay    xx

Kim hope all is well with you xx

Beanie you okay hun? xx

Sweetie how are you feeling hun?    xx

Malbec hope you are okay xx

Noel thinking of you hope you're okay xx

QA how are things with you hun? xx

Trolley hope all is well with you at the moment xx

A big hello to everyone xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yer hon just clock watchin ready to leave


----------



## Tama

Are you leaving early hun or just wishful thinking? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

at 12:45 should get to hospital around just after 2


----------



## Tama

Oooohhh are you collecting drugs today and having an appointment or just collecting drugs? Yippee!! Full steam ahead


----------



## Kitten 80

Appointment as well to show me how to use new drugs


----------



## Tama

Whoop whoop you'll soon be a pin cushion like me   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

that bit is easy its that bloomin thing that go's in your hand that I don't like I am asking for numb cream


----------



## sweetielol

Hey Tama - I am good thanks, slowly going nuts    - have had very mild cramps and lower back pain, thinking the worst but who knows eh, keep looking things up on internet! which is stupid, keep thinking back to past fresh cycle and how I never got to OTD as bled 4 days b4 and FET got to test day and bfn!! its crazy what this fertility racket does to your mind aargh, going out to pick dh up from work soon then off to chk allotment and to cinema later for Toy Story 3

Kitten - good luck up at barts this arvo xx


----------



## QAGirl

Hiya ladies just a quickie as am at work

I got my drugs today and pick up Louie on friday - it's full steam ahaed yipeeeeee


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls,

lots of chatting since yesterday afternoon   
Talking of weddings in 2008, i was another one    Feb 2008, and the weather was lovely, very cold but very sunny. Thats got to be a sign girls, kim,tama and me in 08, and bfp in 2010! Kitten, your an exception at 5years, you will also be getting your bfp in 2010     So exciting to be collecting your drugs ready to start next week, you and tama will be quite close then   

Tama, hows things hun? hope your enjoying your time off work, 1 more sleep to start stimms yippeeeee   

Kim, how are you doing hun? do you have a date for your next scan? xx

QA, yippeeee, great news hun, double whammy this week for you then    When are you starting jabbinig then? xx

Sweetie, STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! its the worst thing, i was never off it last time and went    Ah it wont be long now luv, you WILL be our next bfp, this is a lucky thread       Why are you up so early anyway? thats crazy time, middle of the night   

How is everyone today? 

Well i have had to wear my big work trousers today    they are normally too loose    nice and snug today. Hope my follies are plumpting up nice for friday   
I need to call the clinic though as i forgot to ask if i still do my stim on fri before scan or not? anyone know?
Work is busy today, really getting in the way of my ff time


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Liggsy not sure about the jab before the scan - our clinic make you jab in the evening so they can change the dose after the scan in the morning. I'd call them to make sure. I think you are right 2008 was a good year    I am really hoping that we are going to continue being a lucky thread      There will be Sweetie, you, Kitten, myself and QA closely followed by Beanie, OB, Noel, Malbec and all the other lovely ladies     How is work? Not too busy I hope - you need your FF time    xx

QA great news hun    When do you start jabbing? Lovely that you are picking up pup too, is that him in the photo? xx

Kitten hope the appointment went well hun xx

Hope everyone else is doing well    xx


----------



## vickym1984

Tama-How is your cycle going?

Kitten-Hope you got all your drugs x

Sweetie-Lots of    for you x

QA girl-what day do you start the drugs?

Ligsy-My clinic have always said not to stim before I get there in case they need to increase my dose, but mine was always an early (7am) appt anyway so I would call them

Well my extra scan today went well, no cause seen for the bleed, and bubbs is measuring spott on with a nice HB


----------



## Tama

Vicky so pleased all went well hun    Everything is okay at the moment just hoping that this cycle is the one     xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peepss

my blood showed i have low testosterone and they think thats why im not getting pregnant so they have put me on tablets northisterone 3 times a day startling day 15 then email leona and she will tell me when to stop  then i will have af contact on day 1have scan and start stimms blooming menapur 4 powder 1 water  then day 7scan and start another jab cetrotide to stop ov then when ready do trigger pregnyl.


----------



## Tama

Kitten again I'm so happy they have found this out now before starting again. I hope you don't have to wait too long before you can start    xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya Ladies


Just to give you all an update .............



We have our debrief appointment at the fertility clinic on the 4th of August and then we go to see the egg share co-ordinator on the 5th of August (pity we couldn't have both appointments in one day, but oh well at least we got them now). Me and my hubby have booked the 2days off work so we can also finish decorating our hall way and put a wood floor down in our front room....... busy busy busy .................


Hope all is well with you all


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am goging to keep busy busy , how are you cleozulu


----------



## QAGirl

Tama yes that's Louie at 6 wks old in my profile pic.
Started my provera on Monday so af should arrive Wednesday, baseline scan Friday and start stimming on Saturday. Have different drugs this time so am keen to see the difference....


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls,

Kitten, glad they found this out now for you hun, may delay your dates a bit but will be worth while    at least you have a count down now xx

Tama, lots of luck starting stimms tonight hun, yippeeee, it will go quick now for you xx

QA girl, wow your quite advanced on your tx then hun, loads of luck for stimms on saturday, you wont be far behind Tama and me    ah, enjoy bringing louie home tomorrow too xx

Cleozulu, nice to hear from you, glad you have some dates for apts sorted, not long top wait at all hun   

Kim, how you feeling hun? have you decided what your doing about hen weekend yet? xx

Beanie, hope your ok hun, been very quiet   

Vicky, yay so glad your scan went well, sigh of releif now luv,   

Hello to anyone else too, very quiet on here at the mo, you lot better get back on here when im in my 2ww, ill need teh distraction   
Well 1 more sleep til my scan, am very nervous, hope my follies have grown and im ready for EC       xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes 33days till stimming lol


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Have had a lovely day went out for lunch with some local FF's which was lovely   

Liggsy here is a follie dance for you        

I'm sure tomorrow will show loads of wonderful follies       xx

Kitten how are things with you hun? xx

Kim hope all is well hun xx

Beanie is everything okay hun, you've been quiet     xx

QA bet you can't wait to start not long now    Wishing you tones of luck xx

Vicky hope all is well with you hun xx

Cleozulu wishing you tones of luck hun    xx

Noel/Trolley/Malbec/OldBird hope you ladies are all okay - we miss you    xx

Well I start stimming tonight, have taken the gonal out of the fridge to warm up a bit before my injection this evening at 7pm. I am trying to keep up the PMA      xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am good thanks Tama you ok


----------



## Tama

Hiya, yep I'm okay. First jab done    Off for some dinner now. If I don't get back on have a nice evening    Will be back on tomorrow to chat    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

night hon


----------



## sweetielol

Morning all how is everyone today, yes I realise it's early and most of you are in bed, however I have been awake since 4:30am and up since 5!!

Liggsy - hows everything going with you hun?? I am trying to stay off all search websites very hard though - I am now 11dpc and 8dpt with 6dotd- not having any symptoms apart from sore (.)(.) but obv thats down to the crinone gel, trying to find my    --I realise many woman who get bfp have no symptoms, its driving me crazy plus all these boards with peeps on about spotting and cramps before there bfp and have not had that well a few cramps nothing major, I hope work next wk will take my mind off of it (I doubt it) !! and that I get that much wanted bfp    

Kitten, Tama, QAgirl, Vicky, Beanie, cleozulu, Kim, Malbec and anyone else, hope all is well with u ladies   

Mel x


----------



## vickym1984

Sweetie-The way I tried to look at it was all the "symptomns" people were getting or not getting was purely down to the progesterone. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya sweetie sorry you are not sleeping    The 2ww is a nightmare. I don't have any pearls of wisdom to share as I have never had a bfp but I have read so many stories about ladies that had tones of symptoms and got a -ve and then others that go nothing and got a bfp. I truly hope that you get your long awaited BFP      xx

Liggsy how are you today hun? Hope work isn't too busy for you today. Is today the last day or did you finsih yesterday? My mind seems to have left me at the moment    Wishing you tones of luck for the scan today - I'm sure there will be tones of lovely follies          Grow follies grow xx

QA how are you today hun? Only a week and you'll be away    xx

Kitten you okay today hun? xx

Kim how are things with you hun? xx

Vicky hope you have a lovely weekend xx

Cleolulu /Beanie/Malbec/Noel/Trolley hope you lovely ladies are all okay   

AFM Jerry is off to get a hair cut this morning so need to get myself in the shower so I can drop him off! Back later xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

How are you all I am good good


----------



## Tama

Morning Kitten glad all is well with you    I'm okay -n one day at a time and all that   

Liggsy you about today? xx

Hello to all x


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls,

Tama, thanks for all your support and your follie dances hun, they are fab    Hope jerry looks bootiful after his haircut. What you up to today hun? any plans? so glad you are feeling more    on the stimms, it will go really quickly for you now hun, EC wont be far off. Do you have 1 scan or 2 next week? xx

Kitten, nice to hear your happy hun, its all good! xx

Sweetie, sorry your not sleeping very well hun    i hate the 2ww its such torture. Wont be long now hun, your doing so well. I am    for a bfp for you i really am. Hope you get some sleep today. Try not to worry about symptoms or lack of symptoms, i had loads of symptoms last time and i got bfn, all caused by pessaries/gel. Hope work helps to keep your mind off it, im glad im not coming to your dentist next week    seriously though hun, i really hope you can pass the next 6 days by ok big   's xx

QA Girl, lots of luck starting stimms tomorrow xx

Kim, how are you doing hun? xx

Well my 2nd scan went well, i am having EC on Monday   
i have 16 follies in total, BUT only 8/9 are right size and the rest are small. She was hoping to leave me til tuesday for ec to give the smaller ones a chance to catch up but they wont risk losing my other follies after what happened last time where i ov'd before EC   
So Trigger tomorrow and last buserelin, calling me later with times. Yippeeee im so excited


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh good luck fo EC hon   lots of eggs in your basket


----------



## sweetielol

Liggsy, thanks hun, best wishes for EC on Monday, thats come round fast xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy I'm soooooooooooo happy for you    I'm sure those small follies will fatten up over the next couple of days plus the trigger helps to boost them too    Here's another little follies dance for the smaller ones...

                     Hope that helps hun   So are you finished work now? Jerry looks great, I'm sure he will be much happier now his fur is shorter. I have one scan booked for next week but they normally scan and do bloods and then book the next scan, think it will be Friday. Do you have any nice plans for the weekend? xx

Sweetie, Liggsy is right you are doing really well and we are all    for you    I'll do you a little sticky vibes dance to help those embies snuggle in...

                  

Kitten you okay hun? xx

Kim hope all is well with you and the 'beanies' xx

Vicky hope you are okay hun xx

Beanie you okay hun? Worried about you    xx

QA how are you feeling? Do you have Louie yet or is that tonight? Yippee exciting    xx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, thanks hun    love your follie dances    hope it helps fatten up my smaller ones too. I have also had a hogh protein lunch of Tuna Filletts yummy, chicken for tea too   
Just had the call from them, EC will be at 8am on Monday, have to be there for 7.30am    Poor jock wont know whats hit him being woken up at like 5.30am    he doesnt like being woken up early bless him, lazy pooch.
Trigger at 10pm tomorrow, so 2 more jabs then im freeeeeee.
Glad Jerry's hair cut looks good ah how cute   
Going out for the day with mum & sis tomorrow, shopping, lunch etc, then sunday hopefully take the dogs to the beach if the weather is good, will be waddling by sunday though   
How bout you hun? what you up to? xx

Sweetie, thanks hun, it has come round really quick, im surprised how quick this time really xx


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, thanks hun, i am    for lots of lovely eggs too


----------



## Tama

Liggsy I think it's best to be going early I hate waiting! I asked to be the first on the list last time, had to leave at 6am    I'm sure those follies will have a growth spert over the next two days plus with all the protien they will be lovely and fat    Your weekend sounds lovely    It's dh's birthday soon and he wanted to go to Duxford as he has never been, they have a classic car show on there on Sunday so I said maybe we should go early to see the cars rather than next week for his birthday. So we'll do that Sunday and sat will just be stuff round the house, walking the dogs and I have acu on sat afternoon too. I can't wait to hear how many lovely eggs you get - lots            xx


----------



## vickym1984

Ligsy-GL for Monday hun. I was 1st in when I went, means less waiting around xx


----------



## sweetielol

Morning all,
anyone got anything nice planned today?

Woke up this morning feeling very positive, but now feeling very negative, roll on thursday, am having AF feelings, get a muscle ache in left thigh b4 af starts and its been there for past few hrs    - this is so hard


----------



## Tama

Ah Sweetie I'm sending you tones of sticky positive vibes hun          Only 5 more sleeps       I have everything crossed for you hun    xx

How is everyone this morning? 

I'm off to acu soon so hope to be niced and relaxed after - always seem positive too which is a bonus! xx


----------



## sweetielol

thanks Tama    hun

Liggsy - all the best for Monday, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Guest

Haven't been on here for ages, sorry, kind of lost track   

How are you all??

Just wanted to wish Liggsy and sweetie loads of luck, fingers crossed my lovelies          

xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi ladies just wanted to update you with my set-up appt. Am doing this while Louie sleep or he'll be chewing on the lap top wire









Well following my follow-up appt I was told I would be doing the Antagonist cycle (short protocol) so I started my Provera on Monday for af to arrive next Wed and baseline Fri however when I got to the clinic yesterday they had decided to change my protocol to the step-up protocol. Should have guessed since my drugs were different but it was too late as I had already started the provera, oh well. Anyway on this cycle I am ment to start the provera on CD 19 i.e. set-up appt day and start the Buserelin on CD21 so I was behind 2 days already taking the Burselin so I was told to start injecting when I got home







So I have started tx!!!

Then when af arrives I have bloods taken to see if I have suppressed - if so then start stimmimg if not then carry on with the suppressing for another week and repeat the bloods. Also with this protocol they take bloods everyother day and ajust the Gonal f according to the results insted of relying on the scan. In addition they can see if OHSS is occuring and take appropiate measures.

I have been given crinone gel insted of the cylogest pessaries so asked about it and they said thay it's the way they are moving towards to replace the pessaries as they are less messy and a better product. So all new ladies/cycles will get the gel.

Overall I feel very happy with the way they are managing me and feel hopefull
















I also got my puppy Louie yesterday. He did really well in the car until we were 15 mins away from home (it was an hour journey) when he was sick bless him. Other than that he has been brill - we put him to bed in his crate last night and he only cried for about 15 mins before falling asleep for the whole night and had no 'accidents'  We've had minimal accidents during the day as I keep putting him in the garden every time he wakes up or eats. He loves being cuddled and humping daddy 

Hope you're all having a good weekend. I'm on holiday for 2 wks now yipeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tama

QA brilliant news hun    So it's full steam head     So happy for you    Great that you have Louie home must be so lovely to have him    Keep us posted with your tx. When do you expect af? xx

Shemonkey hun lovely to see you on this thread    Hope you are having a good day. I've just had acu so feel lovely and relaxed. It's raining so we are going to watch a film xx

Liggsy you okay hun last day of the drugs    Will text you    xx

Sweetie sending you tones of     x


----------



## Kitten 80

QA thats brilliant news 

Hi Everyone


----------



## malbec

*Sweetie* - Good luck for Thursday, will be thinking of you and hoping you get a BFP. See how you feel whatever the result says on Thursday and go from there - I have only had one sick day in the last 9 or so years but if I were you I wouldn't hesitate to throw a sicky if you need to be out for fear of breaking down in tears or wanting to tell the world your good news and if this puts you off going into work. I can't remember what you do for a living - could you work from home if necessary Thurs & Fri? Does your boss know about the IVF? Mine has been reaslly flexible but I'm lucky in that my job can still be done from home when required.  

*Liggs *- Good luck for Monday - all systems go, go, go hey?! Hope you get some fantasticly fabulous eggs and resulting embryos  

*Tama* - you're back on the board in force! Sounded a bit down earlierin the threads as I read to catch-up but seeming a lot brighter/perkier now? Hope your tx is going well. 

*Kitten / QA* - glad things are moving along for you 2 as well and sending you positive both vibes too  

*Vicky *and* everyone else I have missed* (sorry) - HELLO! Hope you are all well and happy!

AFM - I have been a bit up and down this week, felt quite down early this week, feeling sorry for myself, November seems ages away for attempt 2, had trouble sleeping - kept finding I had tears in my eyes as I lay in bed at night etc.

I loved going to the hospital and seeing my friend and her twins, made me feel honoured that she wanted me (and other close friends) to visit and share her experience to a degree... but of course this latest round of baby news (births and another rash of pregnancy announcements at work) has worn me a little bit.

Anyway, 2 of my other close friends came over for dinner Weds night and it really pepped me up, made me feel normal again! Since then I have felt OK again.

Had too much wine last night and was sick this morning - when we I learn? It's like I'm making up for lost time after those couple of months of being very good! Curry and beer tonight but going to try to go easy on the beer as can't face another hangover tomorrow. I seriously don't know how some people can face feeling like this every weekend.

The Times are doing their dine with wine for £10 deal - token collect starting in today's paper. You only need 3 tokens to go out for a meal for 4 people at selected restaurants - usually during the week but some do it at w/e too - and there will be 2 tokens in tomorrow's Sunday Times. List of participating restaurants in today's paper too. Not many in Oxfordshire but a couple I'll probably visit!

xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Malbec    So sorry you have been feeling a little down    THe waiting is so very hard, everyone seems to be getting on with life and you are kind of left waiting for tx to start - well that's how I felt! I threw myself into ttc naturally during the 6 months I had to wait for IVF #2 is this an option for you? I know you will have been down this road before but somehow it helped me to feel like I was doing something. I also lost weight, started to use my home treadmill and faced my fears - such as seeing my friend that has a baby and having them over to stay with me. Now I know none of these things made the sad, empty feelings go away but they did help. Sorry if I'm rabbiting on about something that may not help you but we are all here to give you a hug, help you through the rough times and jump for joy with you when you get your BFP    Hang in there hun WE WILL ALL GET THAT BFP         xxx


----------



## malbec

Thanks Tama, as for ttc naturally, what happened in our IVF was that they put about 200,000 of DH's sperm in with each of my 9 eggs and they were all swimming around the eggs and binding to them, trying to get in. The next morning none of the sperm had got in which suggests either the exterior of the eggs is too 'tough' not letting them in or the sperm are not functioning right at that stage (not releasing the right chemical to get in).

This to me seems like the explanation as to why we haven't fallen pg naturally as they say my PCO(S) is 'mild' and I was ovulating naturally just very long cycles/irregular. 

So, personally I want to forget about BMS now and try and get back to having a normal s3x life where we do it when we feel like it not because it's the best week to ttc!

I am planning lots of nice things but just want the next few months to go quickly! I can only imagine how frustrating it must have been for you waiting 6 months. It's all just one wait after another isn't it!

xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Malbec


----------



## Tama

Malbec    I can totally understand why you want to forget about ttc at the moment but want the time to pass faster. I truly hope it does and there is a positive outcome for you      xx


----------



## sweetielol

Morning all,

just have a question to ask, yesterday early eve I started having mild discomfort in abdomen and went to bed early, I have wken few times in night in pain nd feeling sick, when I woke this morning whatever I done could not get comfy and again felt sick, so knelt by the toilet as convinced I would need it! I am now able to sit up and pain has gone but still feel sick, the pain was unders my boobs and moved down, am not sure if slight ohss or bad food, and dont want to waste DR's time, anyone else had similar or can advise

Mel  x


----------



## Tama

Hiya Sweetie I have not had that myself sorry. I'd say if you still feel like it tomorrow I'd maybe call the doctors and see what they say - I have everything crossed for good news      xx

Liggsy wishing you tones of good luck for tomorrow hun      I'm sure there will be lots of lovely eggies. Can't wait to hear how you get on     xx

Hello everyone, been out all day at Duxford and now feel very sleepy! Going to watch a film and chill out - bliss xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls, 

Sorry ive not been on all weekend, been a busy one with my family, they have really helped distract me about tomorrow im so grateful to them for that. Finally took the dogs to the beach today (frith) they had a ball, it was a lovely day.
Im sorry for no personals but need to go to bed now as got to get up at 5.30am   
ill be back to catch up properly tomorrow once im home and awake.
Thanks for all your well wishes and    vibes for my EC, im really nervous now, not so much about the procedure, just about the outcome, am    hard that we get some good eggs and embies      

Tama, thanks for your texts hun, really helped pick up my pma     ill be in touch tomorrow when im awake


----------



## sweetielol

Liggsy, thinking of you today, hope you get pleanty of eggies, so u will soon be pupo and going round he twit like me      xx

hope everyone else had a good weekend 

Mel xx


----------



## Tama

Liggsy I hope everything has gone well and that you are not feeling to ill or in pain    I've been    hard that there will be lots of lovely eggs and then lots of healthy embies      xx

Sweetie hope you had a good weekend hun. Sending you tones of     xx

Kitten hope you had a good weekend hun xx

QA how was your first weekend with Louie? Hope you had a nice time. Not long now    xx

Vicky hope you had a nice weekend hun xx

Kim hope you are feeling okay and had a good weekend xx

Shemonkey how was your weekend hun? Hope you are okay. How are you getting on with the injections? xxx

Hello to everyone Beanie/Trolley/ OB    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning everyone 

Hope you all had a good weekend 

Me well I had a lovely weekend , a meal saturday night very nice , and yesurday I drove a bloomin car 19 mph    love it now DH is going to pay for me to have lessons


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Morning girls, 

Please can i join you? I am on day 2 of my pills, scan on the 10th to check lining, then start injections and hormones on the 16th ready to fly on the 18th to Kiev for my donor ivf procedure. 

Feeling quite emotional and scared. Not sure how ill cope with another BFN  My brothers gf has just said she is preg too. That has hit me hard altho i am very happy for them. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok and keeping a PMA. 

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, im back from EC, we got 6 eggs, im very grateful but a little    as was expecting more, seens as how i had 16 follies, maybe we lost some since fri.
We got home and had a call straight away from lab to say dh's sample was not good and we have to have ICSI, last time his sa was 27 million today it was 12 and after they prepared it there were only 5 million    am feeling a little    but im    the worse the cycle the better the outcome?
sorry to be negative girls im just scared stiff that we wont have any embies tomorrow   
ill be back later for personals, im about to fall asleep and im a bit sore too, thanks for all your    vibes girls, please    for me that we have some embies to transfer xxxx


----------



## Tama

Liggsy    Well done sweetie, six eggs is wonderful    I'm sending you all the            in the world hun and           for some lovely embies - I'm sure using ICSI that this will help and there will be lots of lovely embies for you sweetie      xx

Kerrie welcome sweetie    Wishing you tones of luck for this forthcoming cycle    Everyone on this thread is lovely and always around to chat    Looking forward to getting to know you xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Welcome kerry   

Liggs well done


----------



## vickym1984

Liggsy-We had ICSI, although there still isn't a guarantee of fertilisation, its a lot more likely, so this time tomorrow hopefully you will be getting a phone call to advise you of some nice little embies growing xx


----------



## Kitten 80

you have better chance then normal ivf hon as they do all the work


----------



## sweetielol

Liggsy - 6 eggs is great hun,   for all to fertilise for u hun   x
Kitten80 - sounds like u had a great weekend, driving is so worth it, I learnt 06/07 passed Dec 2007, and never regretted it    - done my test at hornchurch test centre , has no car park hehe so no parking in bays, straight on the roady
Kerrie - nice to meet u, best of luck with t/ment   - sorry about your bro, I understand exactly how u feel, my bro inlaw and his wife are expecting his no 4 and her no 7 - and no6 was 'the last' hmm 
malbec how r u hun ?  
How r the rest of u girls?

AFM - back at work today, and constantly running to loo to knicker check driving myself    - have really strong AF pains which is not helping anything, also have pain in side poss ovary, been very bloated today and cannot wait to end of day when I can get home and change into my leggins or track bottoms - went and had a look at preg tests in boots, far too many so turned around and walked out, really want to test because of pain and want to know now, that way I can just get on one way or another?!

mel x


----------



## vickym1984

Sweetie-Not long till OTD, you can do it hun, fingers crossed for you. I had a lot of trapped wind from the progesterone which caused a lot of pain, esp at night, could it be that?


----------



## Tama

Sweetie I have everything crossed for you hun.      xx


----------



## sweetielol

wish it was vicky - its just so like af on way, normally get pain in muscle of left thigh, which i have now, and that normally indicates a/f on way, guess thats why i feel so    - one min I am fine and feel great next I feel so negative, such a horrible process eh

tama thanks hun


----------



## Kitten 80

I get that in my left thigh I thought I was the only werido    I am sure your fine you will get same symtoms even with BFP hon so try not to worry and don't over do it at work


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, thank you all so much for your    thoughts im so grateful to you all   

I feel bit better after a big sleep and lots of cuddles from jock, although im in a fair bit of pain and have just had to take paracetamol    hopefully they will do the trick.
Im dreading the call tomorrow, i hope they call early otherwise ill be   

Tama, thanks hunny and thanks for your texts too you have so much    to send my way its so thoughtful of you, you need to save some for yourself too, this will be you next week hun            how you feeling about it all now? 1st scan weds isint it? lots of luck     xxx

Sweetie, thanks hun, sorry your not feeling too great, im    that they are all pg signs for you. are you going to hold out til thurs to test then? im    you get a bfp hun, you really deserve it. That sick business doesnt sound very nice, you should call the clinic for advice just incase it is mild ohss? hope its not though xxx

Kitten, thanks, i am    that icsi works best too, it was just a shock as dh's sa have always been really good, not long for you to start now hun, so pleased for you xxx

Vicky, thanks hun, good to know your baby is from icsi too, gives me hope    how are you doing? xx

Malbec, sorry you have had some down days, its bound to happen    wont be long before your on the rollercoaster again, try to enjoy some quality time with dh in the meantime. i agree that bms is not as much fun as spontanious is, you forget that sometimes xxx

Kerrie, welcome hun, loads of luck with your tx, hope this will be THE one for you    sorry about your bro's announcement too, never easy is it. it will be you soon though     xx

Shemonkey, nice to have you back, how are you doing? xx

Qa, ah lovely that you have louie home, what a good boy too only crying for 15 mins at night. Your cycle is underway now, wont be long before you are pupo again hun, sounds like they are really looking after yout his time which is fab xxx

please keep    for me that we have some embies tomorrow girls, i cant pray any harder    xxxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy

Glad you've been able to sleep and had lots of cuddles with Jock    I'm praying lots of you hun and am sure there will be some lovely embies tomorrow, I hope they don't keep you waiting too long before they call    You are bound to feel scared and worried about everything - it is normal hun    I've got some lovely candles burning (orange    ) and have one burning for you hun and your lovely embies         I'm can share my PMA with you hun, I know you will share with me next week when I need it    You look after yourself and rest - tomorrow WILL bring good news       xx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, thanks hun    your such a fab FF to me i am    reading your post, thanks for lighting the candle for me   
of course ill be there for you next week with as much    and    as you need xxxx


----------



## Tama

Ah don't    sweetie    I'm just glad I can be here for you    You take care hun and rest xxx


----------



## malbec

*Liggsy* - well done on the 6 eggies, I am really pleased that the clinic are doing ICSI. It's good they made a decision like that rather than just 'see how it goes'. Our clinic said average fert rate on ICSI is 70% but I don't know if that's across the country or just their clinic or what. Let us know how it goes. So hard waiting for that phone call.       - one for each egg! 

*Sweetie* -  what day are you on now? Is it too early to test or...? I hope your funny feelings are pg symptoms  and not af coming - stay away AF you old witchy-poo.  

*Kerrie *- welcome to the thread. Even though I'm feeling pretty stable at the moment, it still hits me hard when I hear yet another pg announcement. I just find it impossible to get excited about it - and then I feel like a horrible person for not being excited for that person. Good luck in Kiev   

*Tama/Kitten/Vicksta *and all the other girls - *HELLOOOOOO*! Better go before DH wakes up and tells me off for not being in bed yet!

xxx


----------



## sweetielol

Morning all, I done something naughty, I tested this morning and have got a faint positive   , obviously got to test again on thursday as thats OTD, feeling rough again have got pain    under my ribs very intense and feel a bit sick, dont think I can go to work as sitting here all crunched up, not the ideal for dental nursing as need to be able to see

Mel  xx


----------



## Tama

Sweetie      Yippee that is wonderful news hun. I'm sure it will get stronger    Very happy for you hun - lets hope the good luck continues    xx

Liggsy hope you had a good nights sleep hun (not easy when you are waiting for news) I'm sending out tones of positive vibes for those lovely embies. BIG         xx

Hiya Malbec nice to 'see' you    Hope you are okay xx

Morning to everyone. I have my friend coming today so need to wash my kitchen floor the dogs had wet feet this morning after their walk! Will be back later xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sweetie-Good news hun. Was that on the clinic test? Mine was onyl faint on the clinic test on OTD, rubbish cheapie things lol. I would call your clnic about the pain though in case its OHSS developing, as OHSS can develop and be made worse by increasing HCG, which you have xx


----------



## sweetielol

Vicky, test I used was actually a private GP test which I got from work as share premises with a DR's and receptionists are friends of mine so gave me a few tests, will do another in morn probably, the one I got from clinic is a Clearblue saving that for thursday, I have emailed te clinic asking for advise, typially the nurse Iemailed is out of office so have emailed another plus admin will call in an hr if no reply

mel x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Congrats again sweetie

AF has arrived bit painful but yay I can start


----------



## liggsy

morning girls, thanks for all your support and    vibes. Got the call this morning, out of 6 eggs 5 were suitable to inject and only 2 have fertalised. Im so very grateful to have 2 but still so very scared that they wont make it til tomorrow for transfer    please keep our little embies in your prayers girls, we need all the help we can get as my pma is dwindling fast, have been so positive up until yesterday too   

Sweetie, gongrats hunny, id say thats a definate BFP! you want to get that pain checked out though, could be ohss hun, take it easy xx   

Tama, thanks again for all your support hun, you are fab   

Kitten, yay for AF, you can start woohoo xx

Malbec, thanks hun, im glad the decide to do icsi, they should have dont that with you hun   

Well ive just got to get through today and up to 2.30pm tomorrow, come on little embies please stay strong and divide


----------



## Kitten 80

its a bit painfull tho but Yay


----------



## sweetielol

Hey liggsy am    that your embies make it through for u hun        saying lots of prayers for u   - thanks for the congrats, am prob not going to believe it till our OTD so I can say its 'official' happy but very cautious   

Kitten - thanks for congrats    - good that your a/f has arrived not so good about pain, get yourself dosed up on paracetemol and take it easy, nice hot water bottle can help    

Vicky - have emailed my clinic and was told how the ovarys swell and am I peeing the same amt as drinking and have I 'opened bowels' - tbh not much help just taking easy today drinking lots of fluids and see how I go

hope everyone else is ok

Mel x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks sweetie , i am a bit worried to the dose they have have given me because when on menapur with iui i only had 1 powder and i reacted brilliant and was ready by cd7 well they have put me on 4 powder , i might get ohss


----------



## Tama

Liggsy hun I have everything crossed and you are in my prayers - the candle is still burning for your embies     I'm sure as we speak they are growing healthy and strong ready for ET       I will send you the PMA hun - keep strong sweetie    xx

Sweetie I'm sure that the lkine will continue to get darker for you    xx

Kitten sorry af is being a nightmare but yippee you are starting !!    xx

Hope everyone is okay sending you all a nice big    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Tama


----------



## vickym1984

Ligsy-Fingers crosed for your 2 embies xxx


----------



## malbec

*Liggsy* -   -ing for you that those little embies get strong and hang on in there - hopefully they are the most fabtabulous quality embies a girl could wish for   

*Sweetie* - great news! Hope that line is jumping out at you by Thursday! 

*Kitten* - yippee for AF! Good luck getting started with tx.

hello to everyone else!

xxxx


----------



## sweetielol

morning all

Liggsy - am   for your 2 embies today, let us know what happens hun   

how r all u other ladies

AFM have done my other GP test which my  friend gave me, still positive and would say darker so fingers crossed for OTD tmw


----------



## Tama

Morning

Liggsy I have everything crossed for you today. I am    that your lovely embies are healthy and ready to go back today    Thinking of you hun     xx

Sweetie great news that the line is dark! Whoop whoop! So happy for you hun    x


----------



## Kitten 80

I would pretty much say its a    Sweetie


----------



## sweetielol

thanks girls, I guess I am just being cautious


----------



## liggsy

hi girls, im back from ET and im so happy to say im PUPO  with twins, im so relieved after all the trauma this week so very grateful my 2 embies made it, i am praying with all my heart that they want to stick this time. Back later for personals, need a nap now, very stressful few days.

Tama thank you soooo much for all your texts and support hunny, means so much xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh thats brilliant Liggs congrats


----------



## Tama

Liggsy I'm over the moon for you sweetie  I'm sending you a tone of sticky positive vibes - I am sure your twinies will stick      

Sweetie how are you feeling? xx

Kitten you okay hun? How is af? xx

AFM I had my scan today and it went okay. I have 18 follies; 9 are 10mm+ (5 are 15mm, 2 are 14mm and 2 are 13mm - from what I can remember!), the remaining 9 follies are all about 9mm and 10mm - not sure if they will get any bigger or not. My lining was 11.1mm (hope that's good!) and I have another scan on Saturday monring with EC maybe on Tuesday







I'm just praying we get some lovely healthy eggs, that turn into healthy embies that go back and stick   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

af is painfull    but on a good note 13 days till pills start


----------



## Tama

Yippee Kitten such good news


----------



## Kitten 80

I no so exciting isnt it


----------



## Tama

Totally not long and you will be PUPO    x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh i am looking forward to that well earned rest lol


----------



## malbec

*Sweetie* - great news, can't wait to congratulate you officially tomorrow 

*Liggsy *- congratulations on being PUPO! Lots of sticky vibes for your twin embies!  

*Kitten* - just think what a lovely clean lining you'll have ready for tx after AF!!!

*Tama* - sounds like everything is going well for you! My lining was 10.7mm when they booked me in for e/c, I read on t'internet that they usually like to see lining >8mm but some places will even do tx if 7mm. So, you're well away! And what a fab number of follies! I hope some of those 9-10mm will grow too then you will be like a little egg machine!

Hello to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Ligsy-Congrats on being PUPO xx


----------



## sweetielol

Liggsy congrats on being PUPO the 2ww madness begins hun      xx

Tama great news about those follies, fingers crossed u are all set for collection on tuesday    x

Kitten - still sorry about your pain but only 12 days till pills    x

Malbec thank you    and how r u doing hun? x

Everyone else hope all is well   
AFM - official hospital clearblue test taken this morning and well it's a    - very pleased but still remaining cautious guess am just protecting myself - I had another rough night woke up at half 3 in pain under boobs and around ribs again, didn t know what to do with myself was crouched in bathroom thinking I was gonna be sick then broke out in a cold sweat and pain died down, have decided I am going to GP today as cannot bare thoguh of another night like that   

Mel xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sweetie-GL at the GP today hun, doesn't sound very nice. But congrats on the official BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Sweetie      So happy for you hun    I hope that the GP can offer some help re the pain you have been having. If he can't I'd call the clinic too to see what they say. xx

Liggsy sending you tones of sticky vibes this morning for your lovely embies    I have your candle burning again this morning - come on embies get lovely and cozy    xx

Vicky hope you are well. Must be looking forward to the next scan now    xx

Shemonkey I know you will be at the clinic aka the fancy hotel    just abaout now, sending you tones of good luck for EC today hun. I am sure there are some lovely eggies and tomorrow they will be fab embies      xx

Kim hope everything is okay with you hun, haven't heard much from you so just wanted to see if you are okay?    xx

Beanie you too have been quiet hun, hoping you are okay - we miss you    xx

QA hun how are you? Have you started yet? I have a feeling its in the next few days right? How is Louie getting on? xx

Trolley and OB we miss you on the thread hoping you are both okay     xx

Hello to all the other 'waiting for IVF' ladies - hope you are all okay xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Congrats again sweetie    you have made me more    this time round I have same as you 1 tube


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Ladies

Been bit awol and hope you don't mind me joining you all again as have found this harder than expected but feeling little more positive now as had long chat with DH and we have both agreed that if next TX which will be IVF/ICIS and if we get any eggs to freeze (FET) if things dont work out we are going to call it a day on TX.


Bear with me trying to catch up .

Sweetie - Congrats   so happy for you 

Liggsy - Fab news on being pupo sending lots sticky vibes.

Tama - Fab news of follies, got everything crossed for you   

Shemonkey - Read that your having EC, keeping everything crossed for some lovely eggs and embies   

Hello to everyone else, just trying to get caught up with you all    

AFM - above says it all really, do hope you don't mind me joining you all again, you are so supportive of each other,
Well finely got my appoinment which is wednesday next week, so hopefully not long until we start.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Beanie lovely to have you back with us   This tx business is a nightmare but we are all here for you. I have everything crossed that this cycle will be the one for you. It must have been very very very hard to make that decision   Wishing you lots of luck for next Wednesday - hope they can start you soon. What cd are you on at the moment? They normally start you on cd21 when you do the long protocol so maybe next cycle? xx


----------



## Beanie3

Tama - It was a very hard choice to make but we do feel the pressure has been removed, currently cd 26 but going on last cycle AF should be here sunday,  so we are hoping that we can start day 21.    we are feeling quite positive now that we have made some decisions regarding TX.


----------



## Tama

That's great hun. CD21 isn't far off now so really hope you can start then. I glad you are feeling positive, you have every reason to be    IVF does work and it has to work for someone - so why not you. I have found by taking it one day at a time and trying not to look forward to the next stage has really helped me. I've also listened to my Zita West cd which helps to focus me and of course have been having my acu. If you don't have the IVF cd I am more than happy to lend it to you so you can download it onto your iPod    xx


----------



## Beanie3

Tama  Thank you, you are so lovely, don't have zita west but do have a relaxing cd that I listen to, not planning ahead to much now, was told that I will probably follow a similer protocol that I had when I DR for my IUI's. Have read some positive news with IVF so here's to hoping we all get that BFP to.


----------



## Tama

Oh yes of course you DR for your IUI, forgot that, doh! So you have done that before so that part will be familiar to you. Did you have gonal for the stimming part? Or a different drug? I'm sure there is going to be a good crop of BFP's over the coming month   xx


----------



## Beanie3

Had norethistrone tablets for 7 days along with the burserlin spray then menopur, drove me bonkers    lol, so it will be interesting how I react on higher dose


----------



## Tama

I'm sure you will be okay hun. I didn't like the s/e from the dr'ing drugs but touch wood since starting stimming I feel better!


----------



## Kitten 80

hi Beanie I am sure you will be fine as will I


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

I have been keeping up but not posting as I'm feeling 'very' down in the dumps as I'm surrounded by my friends with their newborns at the moment and other who are PG.

Staying busy socialising at weekends but who am I kidding!

Congrats Sweetie LOL

Good luck Shemonkey - had no idea on were back on track :0)  Really happy for you!

Hi Tama and the rest of the girls and apologies that I'm not feeling very talkative at the moment.

Lots of love to you all 

T
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Trolley


----------



## Tama

Hiya Trolley lovely to hear from you    Sorry you are feeling down hun     I really hope it gets easier for you - we are here for you if you need us    xx

PS Shemonkey got 5 fab eggies this morning - congrats hun    xx


----------



## Beanie3

Trolley     xx

Great news about Shemonkey congrats    xx


----------



## liggsy

hello girls,

Sweetie,    on your official    so made up for you hun. good luck at dr's today, hope they sort you out that sounds nasty xx

Tama, hi hun how are you today? thanks for lighting th candle for me, how could these embies not want to stick now? if    works then they wont be going anywhere! your follies sound fab, your going to get lots of lovely eggies i know it. your lining is fab too, mine was only 7.2mm on friday before ec mon, bit worried about that but ive been having my pineapple juice and brazil nuts so am hoping thats helped to thicken it    xx

Vicky, thanks hun, cant beleive your 14weeks already, thats flown by xx

Shemonkey, well done on your fab 5 hun xx

Beanie, nice to have you back hun, not long til you start, good luck at your apt next week, its always nice to have a plan of where to stop tx as its such a hard time for couples    hope your ok hunny xx

Malbec, thanks hun, how are you? any plans to  try again yet? xx

Trolley, sorry your feeling down, its so hard to be surrounded by babies and pg ladies, really feel for you xx

Qa, hows tx going? hows louie settling in? xx

Kim, hope your ok hun,you have vanished from here   

Well im resting up good girls, dh has me glued to the sofa    he is looking afterme very well bless him. i am so positive at the minute but im sure ill go loopy after a week, i just hope i can get past the point i bled last time, dont think i could handle that again   
sis & bil came to visit last night with my mum, they bought me some dvd's to keep me going bless them, watching my name is earl series 4 as we speak    please keep me and our little embies in your thoughts and prayers girls, i so want them to stay with me this time i love them sooooo much xxxx


----------



## Tama

Liggsy glad you are resting hun. I love My Name is Earl    I'm sure your lovely embies will stick and I'm sednign you tones of sticky vibes     I'm sure the lining is just fine hun, anything over 7-8 is what they are looking for so yours sounds just fine. The pineapple juice and nuts will help too    I'm watching Samantha Who and warming my follies at the moment. Feel very lazy today - still in my PJ's     xx


----------



## Trolley

Congartulations Shemonkey!!!! and thank you Ladies :0(


----------



## sweetielol

hey girls just a quick one - been to gp, fortunatley its heartburn/reflux and she has given me some tabs to take to ease the prob, just seems to be unfortunate that I have this now, still now taking rest of week off to rest as stomach is tender   

mel x


----------



## Kitten 80

yes you rest hon think of you bubba


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya ladies


How are you all??



Our appointment went ok, but the nurse said because I had 11 follicle's, which lead to 8 eggs, but 3 weren't mature enough to use, then 3 didn't like being injected so they died which only left us with the 2 embryos (perfect embryos thou) but my eggs mite have an intolerance to being fertilized so they want me and DH to have another fresh cycle to find this out for sure.


DH said his is not emotionally or physically ready for our 2nd cycle yet so we have agreed to start again in January (5months aint that long away) Egg collection will be in march.


Sending everyone big hugs


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Cleo   at least you have answers I sort of did but not really but they now have probable cause to my IF    which can be fixed with pills


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls, how is everyone today?

Tama, loads of luck for your 2nd scan tomorrow, im aure all those other follies will have caught up and you will be ready for ec, eeeeeekkkk    you will soon be joining me on the 2ww (3ww in total   ) im not going    yet, that will come next week   
what you up to today hun? xx

Sweetie, glad to hear its nothing to worry about, glad you got checked out though. When is your 1st scan hun? xx

Kitten, are you getting excited to start again? x

How is everyone else?

Im still resting up good, dh is looking after me doing all the cooking and cleaning and walking jock    could get used to this    im still feeling positive that my embies are going to stick with me, im sure my doubts will come after the weekend    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am Liggs   , I have just been cooeing over a 6 month old    he lost his sock and the next one was soon to be lost   , I must be getting stronger I dont normally go up to babys volantary


----------



## Tama

Morning Liggsy how are you hun? Glad dh is looking after you    I've just sent you a pm    xx

Kitten I feel like that too normally hide from babies but over the last few months I've felt better and have gone for cuddles - I like to think it's our body say this will be you soon so it's okay    x

Cleo so glad that you have things sorted    I hope the next few months pass quickly for you and that you are successful on your tx    xx

Will be back later to catch up just off to have physio xx


----------



## Kitten 80

This one was ssooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## sweetielol

morning all, how is everyone today?

Tama - best of luck for scan tmw, if all good when will EC be??   

Kitten - whats the count down now for your pill popping   

Liggsy - How r u hun? do u think you DH could do my cleaning lol my hub is allergic, he will do things after being asked half a dozen times    drives me mad - we have to sort out the girls room (DH has a 14 and 12 yr old)  as I have all my allotment tools, washing, loads of toys the girls no longer play with, basically its full to the brim and they r coming down next friday for 2 wks and really need the room to sleep in has to be sorted this weekend what joy !  

Cleozulu - wishing u all the best for next yrs cycle, have a good rest for the next 5 mths   

Trolley - QAgirl - Beanie - Vicky - Malbec - Vicky - Kima nd anyone I missed how r u all?

AFM - had much better night no reflux    propped myself up just in case tabs did not help, woke up once due to DH snoring and was fed up so went into girls room and slept in there woke up at 6am and felt rested which is great, still got cramps which not so nice but seems to be one of the little things u r not told about, I guess some people do not get any and others do - still guess it means something going on down there   - got to take our fur baby back to vets today get her op site checked again and poss drained - not sure if I said but she got spayed last wk and on weds i noticed she had a lump where op done, healing well but seems she has internal infection, vet says is rare, she drained some fluid off which had me feeling faint    and gave her antibiotic injection and tablets for me to give her, really hope this clears soon, she really is very quiet and not her normal self, although guess I cant blame her   

mel xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep pill popping lol dont no what side effects i will get never had these before


----------



## Guest

Congrats sweetie!!!   

And congrats liggsy on being PUPO   

Hi Trolley, so sorry you're feeling down honey, it truly is very unfair     

Hi everyone else   

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Well hello long time no type


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope all have a lovely weekend   

Tama - Good luck for scan tommorrow   

Sweetie - Hope the reflux eases off   

Kitten - Thank you, not much longer until you start, am hoping I can get started soon 

Liggsy - Sending lots sticky vibes   

Sendings hugs and positive vibes to everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Not long at all    getting scared


----------



## Beanie3

Have to say I'm feeling quite scared about it all but excited also


----------



## Kitten 80

I no its like our dreams are at reach all we have to do is hold on to our little blobs


----------



## Beanie3

You said it perfectly    and I'm keeping every part of me crossed that we can


----------



## Kitten 80

Have you herd of a bionic cervix? apparently its to stop MC and very popular in america and its availible here.


----------



## Beanie3

Never heard of it, will have to google it but if it works.


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I say so


----------



## Beanie3

Just had quick read, sound's quite interesting.


----------



## Kitten 80

my friend said she saw it in paper I havent read anything about it can you copy and paste it here


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

How is everyone? 

Beanie you okay hun? x

Kitten how has your day been? x

Liggsy hope you are resting up hun x

I've just had a nice walk with the dogs but now feel like I need a little sleep


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Tama, Im good, having lazy day lol.

Kitten posted below

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1300173/Bionic-cervix-helped-baby-girl-miscarriages.html


----------



## Kitten 80

thank you beanie   

Tama its been a good day I have been happy all day


----------



## Kitten 80

That is very interesting    I have yet to actully fall first


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya Kitten80, thats great news that your IF can be cured by pills.


My husband has Azoosperma which is the reason we have to have treatment, I so wish there was a magic pill he could take which will cure him, it would make things so much easier and less expansive


Good luck hun


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malbec

Hello all,

Just wanted to day official congrats to *Sweetie *on the BFP! 

*Beanie:* I have everything crossed for your tx, really hoping it works out for you. 

*Liggs:* I could start tx in September but if we wait until November we should be able to get a cycle funded by NHS when I turn 30 so that's the plan. My birthday can't come fast enough let me tell you! Truly hope you get your BFP, hope the 2WW isn't getting too frustrating yet 

*Cleo*: glad you got some feedback to go on from tx. It's good your DH has been honest about needing to wait a bit before trying again. From an external perspective I can see it is oideal to have a break for mind and body to recover and prepare to try again but I so want to be able to try again tomorrow that I'm a fine one for being philosophical about waiting!

*Tama* - good luck for tomorrow!

*Kitten:* Glad you're feeling stronger about being around babies and pg women. I found it easier when I was going through tx as felt I was doing something proactive to try and get there too. I still go through days where I just want to lock myself in the loos at work or hide away at home (normally on those days when yet another girl at work announces she's pg) but during and since the IVF I have felt stronger and more philosophical about it (i.e. 'it WILL be my turn one day and I can't expect everyone else to put their lives on pause as well until I get pg!') but I think at the mo I'm coping well after failed IVF it's because I am pinning my hopes on trying ICSI next time, I'll be devastated if it doesn't work next time I reckon. Anyway, self-ramble over - how are you getting on? Still feeling happy I hope! 

*Shemonkey:* what's the latest with you hun?

AFM - got taken out for a lovely lunch today with my manager 'on the company' for reaching my 10 years there. So got to knock off early too!

xxx


----------



## cleozulu

Malbec Tell me about it, I'm more of a here and now person, I hate having to wait for anything but on the other hand I can see weather hubby is coming from plus we need to work out where the £4,500 is going to come from.


xxx


----------



## sweetielol

Hey girls how is everyone?

Cleozulu - I understand about the cost of IVF whether private or 'self funded' is majorly expensive and another worry u can do without, I hope you are able to get some funding to got your longed for baby   .  When me and DH 1st done IVF 5yrs ago we had to 'self fund' as he has 2 daughters from prev marriage, last yr I emailed PCT to find out why exactly I could not get free IVF on nhs, turns out things had changed and I could as me and DH do not have child together, if I had not emailed I would never have known and not be where I am today, although because we 'self funded' all those yrs ago it meant we only get 2 goes at IVF, so because we paid for 1 we automatically lost a go?? its a strange system

Malbec - thanks hun, am very pleased but still feeling very cautious, am still having reflux prob/heartburn and it aint good, Dr gave me tabs and still got up at 6am today and pain just got worse, did not ease till 7:30am and was in a heap on sofa  when DH got up, I dont mean to complain but the pain is awful, looking forward to it going so I can sit back and enjoy   

Kitten, Liggsy, Beanie, Tama, QA Girl, VIcky, shemonkey, trolley - how is eveything with u girls??

Mel xx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls, 

Tama, im so thrilled ec went well for you, been thinking of you    cant wait to hear how many lovely embies you have tomorrow now       xx

Sweetie, oh hun sorry your still siffering with that reflux/heartburn, ouch! is that because of the pg then? hope your ok apart from that? are you back at work yet? xx 20 questions or what   

Kitten, how are you hun?

Cleozulu, hows you hun?

Hello to everyone else too, this thread has gone dead quiet now    where is everyone?

WEll, im still feeling positive, im sure my little ones are still with me     i hope it continues, only 9 more days to go! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

I am as happy as I was Friday must be because its getting closer to starting   

Hope Ya'll ok   

Hi Liggsy    as you can see I am vert well


----------



## vickym1984

Liggsy-Long may the    continue xx

Kitten-Glad you are feeling upbeat, am sure time will fly by for you now till you start x

Got my 20w scan date through for 16th sep x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yay not that long hon


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya liggsy, Im fine thank you, how are you doing hun?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you been able to enjoy the weekend.

Tama - So glad EC went well, keeping everything crossed for those lovely embies   

Kitten - Good to hear your feeling positive, really want this to be the one for you

Liggsy - Good for you, keeping everything crossed for you   

Hello to Melbec, Vicky and Cleozulu

Afm - Starting to feel nervous about Wednesday, hope we get some good news


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday! It was a bit mad. First EC, then home for brunch and dh's presents, then out for a lovely walk round a castle, then home for a kip then out for a meal! I was sooooooooooooo sleepy after we got back from the meal   

Anyway the EC went well and we got 10 eggies so thankful to have gotten this far. I have to wait until after 2.15pm to call re how many firtilized    So its going to be a loooonnnnggg day! Please if you have a moment say a little    for our embies.

Off to acu now but will be back to catch up with you later


----------



## vickym1984

and    for you and your embies Tama xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks so much Vicky    How are you feeling? Not long now until 16w scan    Right really must leave for acu


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

Tama    for your embys   

Beanie   

Hi Every one


----------



## vickym1984

Tama-Hope acu goes well. Am feeling ok, although still rather tired


----------



## Kitten 80

I not sure about ACC had so many needles in me already


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Tama, loads of luck for your call, i still cant beleive you have to wait til 2.15 thats so bad! have been    for lots of embies for you hunny, cant wait to hear how many. have a lovely time at acu xxx

Kitten, i agree with that, all those needles when we are like pin cushions already    im sure its very good though

Well girls, im afraid my pma has taken a major nose dive, i started spotting this morning, the exact same time as last tx    embies are 8 days old today and still have over a week until otd. i cant help thinking its the beginning of the end again, if it hadnt happened last time i would beleive it was implantation bleeding but i cant beleive that this time. last time i spotted for 5 days before af came in full force, i cant take that again    sorry for the down post girls but im really struggling today xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Liggs every TX is differant so come on    thoughts and rest up and watch funny movies


----------



## vickym1984

Every treatment is diff hun. The spotting may not mean anything either way. Our linings get  very thick through treatment, so there is bound to be some breakthrough bleeding sometimes xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

See you no we talk sence


----------



## Trolley

Good luck Tama xoxoxo


----------



## Guest

Hey Tolley, how are you?   xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Trolley how are you doing? Hope you are well xx

Shemonkey how are you hun? Hope you are keeping up the     xx

Liggsy thinking of you and        for a positive outcome         xx


----------



## Guest

Trying Tama   Feels weird talking to you on 2 different threads


----------



## Tama

Yeah I know what you mean. Sometimes I forget when we have spoken about on this thread and visversa    Doesn't take me much to go      x


----------



## vickym1984

GL for your call Tama xxxx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies wondering if i can join ya, we have had 4 cycles, 2 ended in mc which still dealing with, last cycle was jan which was bfn and taking time out now, losing weight and waiting til nhs funding when hot 30 end of this month. god the waitin kills me just want to get going on mad ivf run again. hope you ladies are doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Birdy welcome 

Do you want to join my 30 day shread team    I ve made my friend loose 5lb in 3 days


----------



## Tama

Welcome Birdey    So sorry to hear about your m/c's    Everyone is lovely on this thread. I look forward to getting to know you    x

Thanks Vicky. Had the call we still have 7 embies today. Now have to call tomorrow! How are you feeling? x

Kitten how's the bum?    xx

Liggsy thinking of you sweetie loads of        I'm praying for you         xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Big Fat wide and hairy   , but no longer itchy


----------



## Tama




----------



## Kitten 80

how's yours , still waxy


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, im still here    still bleeding   

Tama, thanks for your messages hunny, im so glad that your little embies are doing so well, i think you will get to blast hun   how you feeling? xxx

Birdey, welcome to the thread hun, lots of luck for next tx, you have been thru so much already    you deserve for the next tx to be THE one for you xx

Kitten, nice description of your ****    

Thanks for the support girls, this 2ww is driving me    and im only half way through it. the bleeding is worse today but not full af yet although i do have cramps and backache so who knows, she make be lurking round the corner, i hope not   
im trying to cling on to hope from stories from other girls who have had lots of bleeding and still gone on to have bfp then healthy baby, but im finding it so hard, last trip to the loo i had a big clot, sorry for tmi but that cant be good?


----------



## Kitten 80

Liggs sorry your bleeding I bet your in a right state but its only half way though    so I would just try and stay calm honey    I no its easy to say that but we are all her to help you though


----------



## Tama

Liggsy hun I'm sorry    This is sure a hard hard time for you    I am praying that the bleeding stop and that there is a positive result for you.       I know there is nothing I can say that will make it better but I'm here for you hun          

Kitten not as waxy today    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats ok then don't want you sliding all over the place


----------



## Tama




----------



## vickym1984

Ligsy-    for you hun xxx

Tama-Good news, are they hoping to take them to blast?

Birdey-Welcome xxx

I am good thanks, not much to report on at the moment x


----------



## Tama

Thanks Vicky. Yes they are hoping to take them to blast so I am praying they are all okay    When is your scan? x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Liggsy - Thinking of you    sending all my hope and      for you 

Tama - Got everything crossed for your embies    

Kitten - Hope all is well with you. 

Birdey - Hello, joined a very supportive group.

Vicky - Hello, how are you.

Hello everyone else   

Afm - Well its been decided we are to have ICSI, been very emtional day, DH had tears as he feels he is letting me down, seems there is an issue with his sperm. Told him I would never think that


----------



## Kitten 80

OH Beanie    to you and DH myn thought that to silly men


----------



## Tama

Oh Beanie you have had a day of it, poor dh too    I am sure that the ICSI will do the trick for you and dh      xx


----------



## vickym1984

Beanie-We had ICSI as my husband had poor morphology    for you and your H

Tama-Hope they all develop nicely then. My gender scan is on 22nd august so a week on sunday x


----------



## Beanie3

Both feeling quite positive about ICSI, but sadly we have a tough decision to make. so a bit thinking and talking to do


----------



## Tama

Beanie I hope you and dh can have a chat and decide what is best for you    How are you feeling otherwise? xx

Vicky that's great not long now    x


----------



## malbec

*Liggsy *- hope it is implantation bleed (it's the right time for that isn't it, around 8th day) - truly have everything crossed for you to get through the 2WW and get a BFP  

*Tama* - great news about the 7 embies! Keep us posted. 

*Beanie* - glad things are moving along for you. After our recent experience I'm already an advocate of ICSI - less left down to chance surely? Hooray for manual intervention 

*Birdy *- welcome! Sounds like you've had a tough time. I'm waiting for my 30th b'day now too to get an NHS funded cycle in Oxfordshire PCT. November seems an age away 

*Kitten/Shemonkey/Vicksta/Trolley* and all your other lovely ladies - HELLO!

I'm a bit grumpy tonight, stupidly looked on ******** and saw a friend's photo of her big growing pg bump. Rarrrrrr. I feel like a b!tch moaning about it and I know it's taken them a year to get pg which I know is tough in itself (we found it tough once it got to 7/8 months of ttc). It;'sjust annoying as I hid her from my news feed because all her status updates were her moaning about swollen ankles/headaches and other pg related moaning basically, but this pic showed up as another friend had commented on it about how well she is carrying.

I don't mind seeing the lovely bump pix on this site but then I'm expecting that when I log on to a fertility website, ** is just a very effective tool at making one feel totally inadequate as everyone only ever puts their good news / how f*ing fantastic their life is etc in their status/wall/comments.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Malbec totally with you on the ** thing. I love to go on and see what has been happening with friends and family however pictures of bumps and pg stories rip at my heart. I had someone on my ** pages that kept going on about how hard it was being pg for the 2nd time. I wanted to punch her and tell her how flip'n lucky she was to already have one child and be 22 weeks with her 2nd    You are not a bi*ch for feeling those things    xx


----------



## malbec

Thanks Tama! When it is your bump pix I will be whooping very loudly!


----------



## Tama

Ah thanks hun    For you too   

How is everyone this morning? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

morning peeps looks like a busy day for me so i will post as much as i can


----------



## Trolley

Afternoon Ladies!

Liggsy - Got everything crossed for you honey - I've been where you are and it's tough

Tama - here's to the Blasts!!

Beanie - it doesn't matter how it happens honey or what the procedure is - when your looking at your lovely baby bump you and DH won't care what procedure was used to get it there :0)

Malbec - UGH ********!  SO many of my friends have had babies lately so I have endured scan photos, bump pics, new baby photos and dailyly updates of what they are adoing plus the additional updates on how much they love their baby (poems etc.) and how lucky they are . . .  we know already!!!

Shemonkey - thanks for the message honey - it really helped - I've had a really bad week :0(  Can't see any light at the end of the tunnel.  Roll on the weekend eh Ladies!?

Hi to Kitten & Vicky and to anyone else that I may have missed

Hope you all have fab weekend plans - drinks with friends in Brighton on Saturday (Mojito me up!) for me and DH is at a stag do on Sunday so I get the remote control all to myself!

Just let off some of my frustration in the Opticians - I was 6 minutes late (which wasn't bad considering we have an airshow in Eastbourne and the roads are all closed/blocked) to be told that the optician had decided to take his break early as I hadn't turned up . .  I waited 4 weeks to see him!  I let rip - the air was blue!  The looks on everyone's faces was hilarious in the shop!  Not my proudest moment but at least I have let off some steam :0)

Lots of love

T
x


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Trolley my love you take out your aggression hon


----------



## Trolley

Just told them all at work and they think it's hilarious that I had a wob out Kitten :0)

Sometimes it's what we all need to do . . 

To be fair the receptionist thought she was a sargeant major and she was looking at me over the top of her glasses - that annoys me too!  Give 'em a clipboard and they get carried away . . .

T
x


----------



## Guest

Trolley, does us all good to let off some steam sometimes   Not going anywhere near Eastbourne this weekend, the planes come over us anyway scaring the life out of me   xxx


----------



## Trolley

I'm quite sad and love it every year (as I spent 13 years in the airline industry I suppose I have an excuse) but I will also be avoiding it this year . . .

I can see the sea from my desk so have been watching it today - I keep shouting out when an aircraft goes by - I think my colleagues think I have tourrettes . . . 

T
x


----------



## Guest

we went a few times but I'm so scared of planes it made me too stressed, spent the whole day ducking down!!  Glad I wasn't having ET this weekend


----------



## Trolley

I'm more scared of the seagulls - I scream and duck when I seem them coming near me! :0)

T
x


----------



## Tama

Hiya 

Trolley sorry you have been down hun    Don't blame you for going off on one! Did you see him in the end or not? xx

Shemonkey how are things this afternoon hun? xx

Liggsy sending you tones and tones of sticky vibes sweetie       xx

Kitten what you up too? xx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi ladies

Sorry for being AWOL for the past 2 wks, been really busy and distracted with Louie. He is a little gem!    He is such a good boy, has minimal accidents, eats well and  sleeps through the night without a peep. However he has discovered his voice and his teeth are very sharp      He had his 2nd jab today so 2 weeks until he's out terrorising the neighbourhood!!!   
Tx is going well - I started stimming on Monday and have my follie scans next Monday and Wednesday. Am    It doesn't take as long as last time for my eggies to grow!

Sweetie    on the    

Liggsy    on being PUPO         

Sheemonkey nice to see you back    and well done on being PUPO again - you kept that quiet   

Birdey (Kirst) nice to see you overe here     

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Tama

QA lovely to see you hun    Glad you are having a good time with Louie. Yippee for stimming    Wishing you tones of luck with the scan -not too long now    How are you feeling? x


----------



## QAGirl

Tama am feeling really good at the mo. Have decided to try and stay relaxed this time. Am on my second week off work (on leave) then start a clinical placement at my local hospital for 2 wks starting next week. So am enjoying 4 weeks away from my horrible boss    
I have not bothered rattling with vits and suppliments this time - just cut out caffine and alcohol and taking pregnacare and folic acid. Infact I haven't given the tx much though this time, that may change when I start my follie scans next mon and wed


----------



## Trolley

No Shemonkey - still didn't see him so I have to go back to my original optician in 2 weeks - Boots couldn't fit me in so I was referred to D&A to be seen quicker as I am having probs with my eyes.  I had waited 4 weeks for this appointment hence my frustration and being booted out for being 6 minutes late!

Quick question for you Ladies as I know that most of you have had more than 1 TX . . .  I finished my IVF in February and since then I have had pains on and off in my ovaries - both sides (twinges) . . not just at AF time . . . I'm worried that I may be damaged in some way from the treatment.  Surely I still can't be bruised . . . . has anyone else experienced this?

T
x


----------



## Guest

Trolley, my ovaries haven't felt quite right since I started IUI over a year ago, can only assume it's a combination of the stimming and being mucked about with down there    

Hi QA   I think staying relaxed through tx is much more beneficial than getting stressed about trying to do everything right  Best of luck with this cycle honey     

xxx


----------



## Tama

Trolley I haven't experience anything like that but do think that the ovaries take time to settle down, they maynot be bruised but have been through a lot   

Evening Shemonkey you okay? xx


----------



## Guest

Also remember Mr Z telling me that he likes to leave at least 3 cycles between tx to let the hormones and ovaries settle, didn't you have 2 cycles quite close together Trolley? Maybe it'll take a little bit longer to recover because of that?


----------



## Guest

I'm good thanks Tama, how are you?  xxx


----------



## Tama

Okay hun just watching Samantha Who while waiting for dh to get home    Do you have any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Guest

Think we're going to try and see Inception and do the food shopping (  ) other than that taking it easy... how about you? Apart from ET obviously   xxx


----------



## Tama

Oh dh wanted to see that. Daisy said it was a bit odd but good. Maybe I'll talk him into taking me    We are having a BBQ at a friends tomorrow evening but apart from that not much. ET eeeeekkkkkkkkkk! x


----------



## Trolley

Yes Shemonkey I had 2 TX within 2 months . . . I guess that would explain it!

ET argh!!!!  So exciting!  You will be PUPO before you know it!!!

Enjoy the BBQ Tama . . .

T
x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Tama - Great news about you embies, got everything crossed for you   

Kitten - Hope your still feeling positive about starting   

QAGirl - Hope your scan on Monday goes well and you get some lovely news about your follies   

Shemonkey - Sending lots positive vibes your way    

Liggsy - Hope you ok   

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have lovely weekend.    

Afm - Feeling quite positive about ICSI, but have decided to go see one of the counselor's at the clinic as need to talk to someone about an issue that is scaring me.


----------



## Tama

Morning Beanie glad you are feeling more positive    I think talking to someone is a great idea. I had a few sessions talking to someone and found it very helpful. Do you have any plans for the weekend? xx

Liggsy how are you this morning hun? Thinking of you and sending you tones of sticky vibes xx

Vicky how are you hun xx

Shemonkey how are you today hun? xx

Malbec is everything okay with you hun? xx

QA you okay hun? xx

Trolley how are things? xx

Sweetie/Kim you ladies okay? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Beanie-Glad you are going to talk to someone about any issues that you have x

Tama-Hope your embies are dividing nicely into some good blasts. When do you hear next? I am good thanks, had an interview today for a job Ireally want. Got to wait till the end of next week to hear back x


----------



## Tama

Hi Vicky. Good luck with the job hun, will you be able to work from home? I have to call this afternoon to see how they are doing. Just praying they are all okay     xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Beanie yes I am feeling very    and I can not wait to get the hormoans raging   

Everybody good


----------



## Tama

Morning Kitten. When do you start? Do you have a date yet? x


----------



## vickym1984

Tama-Probably not to begin with, although not sure if its a possibility in future. I don't mind though, the salarys enough to pay nursery fees and some extra towards the bills, and will be something I enjoy doing x


----------



## Tama

That's great Vicky hope you get the job - Good Luck    x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes hon I start next tuesday


----------



## Tama

OMG yippee that's great hun. Are you stimming or taking some pills first? x


----------



## julymermaid

Hello Ladies,

Been following this thread for a while.... I'm new to FF and posted my first few posts on the negative cycle.
Just had my first ivf cancelled recently due to low follies....
Had 9 which didn't grow to be big enough ..... I was giutted ... went off work for 4 days and basically just cried a lot every day
Been told that I need to get another AMH as the Endo surgery could have reduced my ovarian reserve and then they will start another cycle based on my reserve.

I've been doing positive affirmations daily to keep my chin up and not lose hope .... its hard though with all the hormones still raging inside me !

Nice to see I'm not alone ....

Wishing us all fab results for all our next cycles.....
Thanks for listening to my rant ....


----------



## Tama

Welcome Julymermaid    I'm so sorry to hear that you had to cancel your cycle    I hope that you can soon start a fresh cycle this time with more follies and some lovely eggs. Everyone is so lovely on the thread and are always here to help you when you need it. I look forward to getting to know you    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Welcome julymermaid  

Tama pills first


----------



## malbec

Hey *Mermaid* - welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your cancelled tx  lots of good support on this thread.

*Tama* - what's the latest on your ET? Is it going to blast? I am feeling lots of   for you this time.

*Beanie *- hope you get the support you need and able to overcome whatever it is that's scaring you, I'll be following your ICSI adventure with interest! 

*Trolley* - I have felt twinges etc in ovaries more since the whole tx but nothing that felt really untoward or painful, just a bit like ovulating twinges etc which I put down to hormones and perhaps some of the drugs continue to have effects like ovulating or little follies still coming through the system. Clearly this is totally unsubstantiated mind-wanderings on my part and if you have any concerns speak to a doctor (or fertility specialist ideally!) to hopefully put your mind at ease! 

*Kitten *- Good luck with the drug taking 

*Vicky* - I hope you get the job you want! I think when you really want a job it tends to come across in the interview so the only thing that can hamper things is other pesky candidates. 

*QA* - sounds like you have the right attitude. I don't have a lot of truck for vits and supps unless you have a diagnosed deficiency (i.e. diagnosed by a medical professional, not some quack nutrition expert that tells everyone to cut our wheat/dairy/sugar etc) so I'm with you all the way on the just being sensible and cutting out caff and booze during tx! Fingers crossed for upcoming scans! 

*Shemonkey* - hope you are still staying positive and hula-ing like your icon  good luck waiting for test date - don't make us call the  !

Sorry anyone I've missed - hello to all!

Heard today that the sister of one of my close friends is pg, just had her 12 week scan. Bless my friend, emailed us all (the girls) to let us know 'before we saw it on **' and I know what she really meant was to let me know before it caught me out on **. I have lovely lovely friends... anyway have had to hide her poor sis from my ** news feed now as won't be able to bear it. She's 27 years old (that's fine, so was I when I started TTC) but has been with her fella for literally about 7-8 months and only recently moved in with him! Must have got pg around the same time she moved in with him! Hello? How can you possibly know the relationship is going to go the long haul when you haven't even lived together properly before you bring a 3rd person into the relationship? Particularly a very small demanding person who will change your lives forever! Rarrrrrr just feel a sense of 'get in line girl, do it the right way round or at the very least can you not wait until I've managed it?!'.

xxx

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Im afraid its all over for me again, AF arrived in full force last night, 5 days before otd    im truly devastated. Clinic have said i still need to carry on with cyclogest and test on weds, whats the point, why drag it out for no reason, there is no way any embies have survived, its the worst af ive had in ages with really bad pain too    thanks for your support girls xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Liggsy-Really sorry to hear that hun    Not sure if you are planning on going again, but I know that some women who have had AF come even on the pessaries more than once have been put on the progesterone injections as its a higher dose.


----------



## Guest

So so sorry Liggsy        xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malbec

Oh *Liggsy* - I'm so sad for you.  If the clinic says you have to stick to protocol though then must be important to see it through. Keep your strength up over the coming days. We're all here for you in our little cyber support group    look after yourself. xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Liggsy so sorry   , do understand your thoughts regarding the pesseries but have to agree with malbec, take things one day at a time      and be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Tama

Liggsy I am devistated for you hun    I'm so very sorry         If I can do anything please do let me know. Thinking of you       xx


----------



## sweetielol

Liggsy, so sorry to read your news, I understand about wanting to stop now but carry on as you really never know hun, really hoping and praying for you   

Mel xx


----------



## Trolley

Sending you big hugs Liggsy xoxoxo


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
ligsy im so sorry and let us know if there is anything we can do xxxx
kirst x


----------



## Tama

Morning

Liggsy sending you a HUGE       xx

Birdey how are you hun? xx

QA is everything okay hun? xx

Malbec hope you are well. Are you having a good weekend? xx

Trolley how are things with you hun? xx

Sweetie how are you hun? xx

Beanie are you having a good weekend? xx

Hope everyone else is okay    xx


----------



## malbec

*Tama* - I'm good thanks, having a chilled weekend. How are you though lovely? Just checked your posts to figure our where you are in tx and really pleased to see you had e/t. Congrats on being PUPO!  Your personals are always lovely but we want to know what's going on with you too!  Really hope it works for you this time 

xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Malbec. Yep had ET yesterday so now on the 2ww. Hope you have a nice chilled Sunday planned    xx


----------



## birdey

tama - congrats on being pupo take it easy - be thinking of you x
kirst x


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun    How are things? xx


----------



## QAGirl

Liggsy    am so sorry to hear your bleeding, please continue as the clinic said you might never know!! However I can truely sympathise as I too bleed 5 days before OTD. Keep strong       

Tama   congrats on being PUPO   

I'm fine thanks. Can't believe I have had 2 weeks off work - they have flown by!! Back to work tomoz   
I have my first follies scan eekk    it shows good growth


----------



## Tama

Oh QA when is the scan hun? Tomorrow? Sending you a follies dance for luck..

           

Hope it goes well let us know how you get on    xx


----------



## vickym1984

QA Girl-Hope first day abck after 2 weeks off isn't too bad and GL for your follie scan x

Tama-Congrats on being PUPO x


----------



## Tama

Thanks Vicky    A week today and you have your scan    But you can't wait


----------



## vickym1984

Yup, a week today, am looking forward to it x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

Oh Liggs so sorry hon


----------



## sweetielol

Morning all   

Tama - how r u hun - how does it feel to be pupo   
Kitten - hows u   
Beanie - best wishes for your ICSI, I can understand the counselling, we all need a fresh ear to listen to us in times of need   
Vicky - how r u hun   
QAgirl - good  luck with follies scan, hope you have lots and lots of follies   
Malbec - hows u hun
Birdey, shemonkey, trolley,and anyone I missed hope u r all well

AFM - have had quiet weekend with DH daughters    hmm, ok not quiet but only been out to do food shopping and rested up on sofa for most part, got kids doing the litter tray hehe taking it in turns    - have had no heartburn since friday not sure if down to watching food or tabs fromDr and gaviscon liquid, much better than the tabs as I gagged on those other day so enough of them yuck - have not felt very pregnant this weekend, driven DH nuts with constant boob checking (they r still there just not tender lol)- have felt nauseous most weekend so guess thats a sign.  Got my scan on thursday so hopefully will put my mind at ease if I can see a heartbeat on monitor   

MEl xx


----------



## Tama

Morning

Sweetie wishing you tones of luck for the scan    I'm sure it will be amazing. I'm okay. Trying very hard to take it one day at a time - doesn't always work    When you want something so much it is very hard not to day dream about it working    xx

Liggsy sending you tones of         Thinking of you         

Vicky hope you are well. Any news about the job? xx

Beanie hope you are okay hun sending you a BIG    xx

QA how are you feeling hun? xx

Trolley how was your weekend hun? Hope you are okay xx

Kitten how's things with you hun? Hope you had a good weekend? Any news on when you will start? xx

Shemonkey how are you feeling today? Sending you tones of        and tones of sticky vibes xx

Malbec how are things with you hun? Hope you had a god weekend xx

Birdey how are you feeling hun? Hope you are okay xx

Nothing to report from me, early days. I'm just    and trying to remain positive    Oh and spending a lot of time on the sofa either on FF or watching TV    x


----------



## vickym1984

Tama-Nothing about the job yet, for the interview I had fri they said to expect to hear back late thurs/fri this week, then have my other interview later this morning. Fingers crossed for u hun xx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Vicky. Oh good luck for this morning, hope it goes well    Hope you hear about the other one soon too and that it's good news xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Where is everybody sure has been quiert


----------



## QAGirl

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick update from my scan this morning; have 15 follies on the right and 9 on the left all measuring between 8-12mm. Also had my blood (estroagen levels) done again to check the Gonal F dose, will get a call from clinic this afternoon if I need to increase the drugs. Have another scan and repeat bloods booked for Wednesday.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Guest

Wow, that's fantastic QA!!!     

Hi everyone else   Hope you're all ok?

xxx


----------



## Tama

QA     that's wonderful hun, you must be so pleased      xx

Hiya Shemonkey you okay today hun? Sticky vibes coming your way      xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sticky vibes all round


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news QA girl

shemonkey   

Interview went ok, should hear back by close of business next Mon x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh thats great Vickie


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just quick post as stuck at work, Hope you all had lovely weekend

Tama - Fab news on you being pupo   

QAGirl - Follies sounding great   

Vickie - Thats great about interview, keeping everything crossed for you   

Shemonkey - Sticky Vibes coming your way    

Kitten - How are you 

Sweetie - How are you feeling

Melbac - Hope I can give you some interesting reading when I get started   

Sending you all lots sticky vibes      

Afm - Been stuck at work all weekend but have been able to get alot of thinking done and get my head around few things and feeling pretty good about ICSI. Just waiting for planning appointment now.


----------



## Kitten 80

I am good thanks hon   , ICSI is a better option hon


----------



## Trolley

Afternoon to all you lovely Ladies!

Congrats on being PUPO Tama and sticky vibes to you and Shemonkey!!

QAGirl - great news!!!

Had a fab day in Brighton on Saturday!  Don't laugh - I saw a psychic yesterday . . .  she was very accurate and it gave me lots of hope so worth the £25! :0)

T


----------



## Kitten 80

I will not laugh   

Ok a lady comes in my shop heavly pg I say to my self ok its not her thought that you are having problems conceiving so I continue to smile then she just had to cross the line and stick both hands on her swollen tum I thought oh ok thats it get out


----------



## Guest

ooh did she say you would get pregnant Trolley?       Love that kind of thing   

 Kitten   

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I no


----------



## Trolley

Kitten that's fab!!  How funny!

I've seen lots of psychics before and I 'never' utter a word - I just make lots of notes so they can't glean any info from me . . .

On the baby thing she said the one that I lost last year was a boy and that I will have a girl naturally but I need to stop stressing as I'm blocking it but that my prayers will be answered.  Who knows but it ties in with what I was trold last year too about a baby girl arriving naturally.  It was interesting though as she picked up other stuff too :0)  She mentioned taking Agnus Castus but I've heard both good and bad about it.  I have a short luteal phase so think it might help but the Kinesiologist I saw said it wasn't good to take!

She said that my DH could test the patience of a Saint at times and she was right about that!!!!!

T


----------



## Kitten 80

So Can my DH


----------



## Trolley

Hiya girls how are we all?

Weather is pants here - hope the sun is shining for you all :0)

Sending sticky vibes to Kitten and Shemonkey

T


----------



## vickym1984

Hope everyones ok,

Just wanted to update you that I didn't get either job   . The accountancy one said that they liked me but there one on person who was more experienced, and am waiting on feedback from the bank one


----------



## Guest

Sun not shining here Trolley   How are you?   

Sorry about jobs Vicky   

xxx


----------



## Tama

Sorry about the jobs Vicky   

Shemonkey how are you today hun? xx

Trolley how are things with you hun? xx


----------



## Beanie3

Vicky - So sorry about Jobs   

Tama - How you feeling, sending sticky vibes   

Shemonkey - Sending you lots sticky vibes   

Beanie xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

Sorry about the job Vicky - I truly believe that when you don't get a job it means that you wouldn't have been happy there.  As hard as it is at the time you will see it when something right comes along.

Had a busy weekend planned but DH is exhausted so we have cancelled a couple of bits so he can have a break as he is working as well.  I was meant to be going to a Hen Night on Saturday but it's 80's fancy dress!  I think not!!!

T
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Sorry Vickie about job


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies, my husband cheered me up when he got in just after I posted, so that was good

How is everyone today


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Trolley hope you have a lovely weekend hun. Not sure I'd fancy a fancy dress either! xx

Liggsy thinking of you hun        xx

Kitten what plans do you have for the weekend hun? xx

Vicky glad dh cheered you up a bit. Hope you have a lovely weekend and I'm sure Sunday will be amazing xx

Shemonkey sending you tones and tones of      and I am      xx

Beanie how are things with you hun? Hope you have a great weekend planned xx

QA how is Louie hope he is well and keeping you busy    xx

Malbec you okay hun? Hope you are well xx

Hope everyone else is okay    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I plan to see my mummy as its her birthday and go to mersy to visit nanny marry


----------



## Tama

Sounds like a nice weekend Kitten. We are off on Saturday to France for a week    We are staying with my mum so that will be nice but does mean my otd is while we are away       x


----------



## vickym1984

Sounds like a nice weekend Kitten

Tama-Nice to be off to France, are you going to test on your OTD whilst you are out there?


----------



## Guest

Will you be able to let us know how you get on Tama?   xxx


----------



## Tama

I am just praying that I get to otd this time round but yes I will take the test with me. I'm only 4dp5dt and alreay driving myself nuts and wishing I felt something. It's so hard to know when I would feel anything    x


----------



## Tama

Hiya Shemonkey     Yep mum has the internet so will have a pc. You okay hun?


----------



## Kitten 80

Next weekend I am off to derby Thursday night to say see you later to our cusin thats going afgan ( she is in the army) and back saturday as we have a wedding reception to go to.


----------



## Guest

Good Tama   Feeling   xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey I wish there was something I could do to make this better and change things


----------



## vickym1984

Shemonkey just read through your posts from other boards


----------



## julymermaid

Hi Girls,

I've been reading through this thread for a while and I already feel like I know you all so well !

Tama, Shemonkey - Here are some sticky vibes and loads of  
Praying real hard for all of us.

Shemonkey - I can relate to you right now ...but half this battle is in the head so just keep thinking positive. I saw this amazingly cute video on Youtube about a little girl's daily affirmations and I see it every morning to make myself be thankful for all the good things I already have in life .... believe me it works .... here's the link ... 




Vickym -- hope you're keeping  and  today

I've had a cancelled cycle recently ...and they sent me test results of my AMH (re-tested after Endo surgery) and I'm a miserable 0.4 pmol! Down from 12.8 pmol ! I somehow still can't digest it .... but who knows how things work inside one's body.

I spent all day yesterday crying my eyes out ...but today morning I called my clinic and dumped them (The bridge centre) and I'm off to Lister tomorrow to start afresh ... I'll get myself re-tested too ...just incase ...

I'm hoping to get to know you ladies better .... thanks for just being around and posting so regularly ..you have no idea how helpful it is ...  
 and sticky baby dust and lotsa  ...

-July

/links


----------



## Tama

July welcome to the thread. I'm sorry you had to have your cycle cancelled but wishing you tones of luck at the new clinic and with your fresh cycle. Everyone is lovely on this thread    Thanks for the positive vibes. Wishing you luck x


----------



## QAGirl

Hi ladies

Today has been the worst day of my life  my tx has been abandoned due to severe risk of OHSS if we continue and the clinic have said I am not a good candidate for IVF again in the futre *EVER* - am totally  devastated and heart broken      

They have said my only chance now is IVM at Oxford fertility...


----------



## Guest

OMG QA, I'm so so sorry, I don't know what to say, I'm so sorry      xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Oh QA I am so so sorry    I don't know what to say hun   Thinking of you sweetie    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so sorry QA, but what is IVM


----------



## QAGirl

Kitten it's In Vitro Maturation, I think it's only offered at Oxford Fertility in the UK but basically its where PCOS ladies have EC when the folicles are immature and the follies ate matured in the lab, have ICSI and then ET. It means I don't have any stimming drugs which prevents the OHSS. It's relatively new, since 2007 and success stats are still quite low


----------



## Tama

QA I hope that you are able to have the IVM and that it willbe successful for you    What a day you have day hun, I'm so sorry. Wish I could say something to help


----------



## Trolley

QA I am SO SO sorry!  What an hideous day!

No words that I can say will help honey - just make sure that your friends and family take care of you . . .

Sending you huge hugs :0( 

T
x


----------



## QAGirl

Thanks ladies


----------



## vickym1984

QA girl    Hope they manage to find a treatment plan for you hun.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh GOSH well I wish you all the best honey   , My lil sis has bad pcos


----------



## julymermaid

Dear QAgirl,

So sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled  

I've heard rave reviews about Oxford Fertility  so don't lose hope yet.
Friends of mine have a baby from IVM fro  Oxford and they too had the exact same issues .... so keep your chin up and give it a go ...
They've moved to sunny Melbourne since then with their new born or else I could have gotten them to get in touch with you .

They did the rounds of ARGC and Wessex before they went to Oxford ...

I know how terribly low you must feel today ... but please , please , please don't let this get you down ... 

My Doctor told me I had NO chance of conceiving due to my low AMH, but I've decided to chuck them and go to a clinic specialising in low AMH cases instead....  

Just believe in the fact that there is a larger plan for you which you are not aware of and maybe this is just the very difficult road to it  

Sending you lots of


----------



## Beanie3

QAGirl - So sorry hun    Hope they can find TX plan for you


----------



## QAGirl

July mermaid thanks so much for your post I really appreciated it. It's nice to hear about success through IVM. I am glad we can explore other avenues.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## julymermaid

QAgirl....

Check this out .... everytime I watch it, it makes me want to climb up a sink and do the same ... such a positive little girl ... wish we all could be like that ...






Enjoy 

/links


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

QA hi hon


----------



## Tama

Moning Kitten    xx


----------



## julymermaid

Morning Girls ....

Off to Lister today for my first consultation .... wish me luck ... seeing a James Nicopollous ... anyone heard of him ?

Oh please please let Lister be the lucky one for me ....  
Have a great day everyone and keep


----------



## Tama

Good Luck hun    xx


----------



## birdey

good luck be thinking of ya today x

hoep everyone else is doing well
kirst x


----------



## julymermaid

Thanks so much ...


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck


----------



## Trolley

Mayonnaise Jar & Two Beers... 

When things in your life seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours in a day are not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and the 2 Beers. 
A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in front of him. 

When the class began, he wordlessly picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. 

He then asked the students if the jar was full. 

They agreed that it was.. 

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. 

The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls. 

He then asked the students again if the jar was full. 

They agreed it was. 

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. 

Of course, the sand filled up everything else. 

He asked once more if the jar was full. 

The students responded with a unanimous 'yes.' 

The professor then produced two Beers from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar effectively filling the empty space between the sand. 

The students laughed.. 

'Now,' said the professor as the laughter subsided, 'I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. 


The golf balls are the important things---your family, your children, your health, your friends and your favorite passions---and if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. 

The pebbles are the other things that matter like your job, your house and your car.. 

The sand is everything else---the small stuff. 


'If you put the sand into the jar first,' he continued, 'there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. 

The same goes for life. 

If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff you will never have room for the things that are important to you.  

Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness.  

Spend time with your family. 
  
Visit with grandparents. 

Take time to get medical checkups. 

Take your spouse out to dinner. 

There will always be time to clean the house

Take care of the golf balls first---the things that really matter. 

Set your priorities. 

The rest is just sand. 

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the Beer represented. 

The professor smiled and said, 'I'm glad you asked.' 

The Beer just shows you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of drinks with a friend

Almost the weekend :0)

T


----------



## Kitten 80

I like it


----------



## liggsy

hi girls, im back!    am feeling much better today, almost back to my old self, thank god! thanks for all your lovely messages of support, you girls are great   

Tama, how are you today hunny? i have everything crossed for you, still    this is your time, and it will be    So glad to hear that you are finally getting your hol to france, you need that break hun, when you going? Ooh dont forget to let me know your bfp news    how lovely to be with your mum when you test. Thanks for all your messages hun, im so grateful to have lovely ff's    take care of that lovely lil embie hun xxxx

QA, im so sorry your tx has been cancelled,   how awful for you. it sounds really positive that oxford can help you though, that story from july must have given you hope, i really hope it works for you too, take care hun xxx

Kitten, how are you doing? not long til you start now yay xx

Trolley, how are you? that sound positive what psycic said, hold on to that hun, like that golf ball story too    xxx

Sweetie, how are you doing hun? have you had your scan yet? xx

July mermaid, hi hun, welcome to the thread, sorry i wasnt here to welcome you sooner, have been a bit awol after recent tx, was very stressful. Im glad you are changing clinics, i think it helps, im thinking of doing the same next time too. How was your 1st apt there? xx

Vicky, sorry about the jobs hun    how are you apart from that? when is next scan? xx

Malbec, hows thigs with you hun? sorry to hear your friends sis is pg, and so bloomin annoying with  just moving in together too    rub salt in the wounds hey, take care hun xxx

Beanie, how are you doing? any news on dates for starting yet? xx

Shemonkey, hi hun, how are you doing? not long to go now hun xxx      

Hello to everyone else too, sorry if i missed anyone. 
Im feeling much better today, still not 100% there but certainly getting there. We have still decided not to try ivf again until next year, we will be trying naturally in the meantime and im starting acupuncture on monday at a clinic that specialize in fertility issues, sounds really good am feeling more positive about it all now.
We are off camping for the weekend tomorrow with dh's family, we almost cancelled but im really looking fwd to it now, hope the weather picks up    i promise not to go awol again now girls xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Liggsy    So lovely to have you back on the thread hun, I've missed you    I go to France on Saturday and we come back the following weekend. I'm so pleased you are feeling better. I think you will love the acu I find that it really does relax me. I hope that the time out with the acu helps you get your dream - I hope that you don't ever have to have the IVF again and that you are able to do it without    I will try to get on in the evenings when we are with mum    As for me not sure how I'm feeling tbh. Trying to remain calm but have had a very    day. I went for coffee with a FF which was lovely and took my mind of everything. I guess if it has worked it will have happened by now all I can do is    Anyway really happy you are back     xx

Trolley I've heard that before and I really like it. I hope that we all get our baby golf ball to help fill up the jar     xx

Kitten hope you are okay sweetie xx

QA sending you tones of       xx

Beanie are you okay sweetie? Hope you are getting on okay xx

Hope everyone else is well. It's been quiet


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy - pleased you are Ok and you can join me on the trying naturally thread :0)

Tama - have a fabulous holiday and sticky vibes . . .  this is your time!! :0)

Shemonkey - sending you hugs xox

QAGirl - hope you are bearing up OK

Hi to those I've missed (of which there are many) and it's Friday tomorrow girls - at least one thing to be grateful for today

T
x


----------



## Tama

Thanks Trolley. I am taking all the sticky vibes I can at the moment    Hope you have a good weekend xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Tama - Have a lovely holiday, sending you loads sticky vibes   

Liggsy - So lovely to hear your feeling a little more positive   , have lovely weekend camping, fave way to spend a holiday   

Vicky - How are you, so sorry about the jobs   

Julymermaid - Hope consultation went well

Trolley - Liking the mayo jar and two beers, hope you have lovely weekend

Birdey - Hope all is well with you.

Big hello to everyone else have a lovely weekend.

Afm - Managed to get my planning appointment for tuesday next week, am hoping if they follow similer DR portocol that I had for IUI's then I could start next week, so keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## QAGirl

Thank you ladies for your kind thoughts and messages    I feel better today. Just want my referral to Oxford done now!


----------



## Tama

Beanie tones of luck hun, hope you can get started soon. xx

QA glad you are feeling a better hun. Hope you can get the referral soon xx


----------



## sweetielol

Hi all, sorry no personals,

had scan today and did not go great.  My ovary is still very swollen from treatment, explains why I still cannot fit in my clothes, because of this they could not see too clearly, they could just make out a sac with slight smaller one next to it but where not able to see if there was anything inside    - We have to go back in 1 week for another scan, they said it could just be early, also possibility that it has not developed further    - feel like we have taken a backward step today, I was convinced we would see a heartbeat today and my positivity has taken a nosedive.

Mel x


----------



## Beanie3

Sweetie


----------



## vickym1984

Sweetie I can't say everythings defintely going to be ok but a lot of women don't see a HB till closer to 7 week mark, it just depends on the individual embryo


----------



## Tama

Sweetie    I really hope that when you go back next week they are able to pick up the heart beat(s) for you    Sending you tones and tones of good luck wishes hun          xx


----------



## liggsy

Sweetie,    sorry hun, please dont give up hope on your little ones yet, it could just be early, our clinic dont scan before 7 weeks so just hang on in there hun, they will be fine    hope the week goes quickly for you and you get your mind put at rest xxx

Tama, have a fab time in France    it will do you good the break, still have everything crossed for you              sending huge mega sticky vibes to your little one hun. How you feeling today? xxxxx

Trolley, ill be joining you on the ttc naturally thread when i find it   

Well better get packing, we are meant to be leaving at 11am    yeah right, 3 hour drive to campsite too, how fun in the rain! 
AM looking fwd to my acu on monday, the bloke sounds fab and its a fertility specialist clinic so hopefully will not need another ivf    should have tried this 1st maybe    xxxx


----------



## Tama

Liggsy hope you have a wonderful weekend    Thanks for the sticky vibes    I'm feeling okay today, still a little wobbly but trying to push it out of my mind - easier said than done! Anyway I have to pack for tomorrow too! So better get on. Have a fab time and enjoy the acu on Monday    I'll be on in the week so check to see how everyone is xx

Sweetie sending you lots of        xx

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Tama   

Liggs I have already started   , glad you have a plan for next year   

Trolly Hi hon

Beanie how are you

QA how you doing 

Sweetie I am sure everything is ok

Vikie hi hon

Hello to anyone I have missed   

OK day 4 of drugs starting to feel hormoanal


----------



## KimC

Hi ladies,

Ive just read 23 pages through floods of tears     . I thought this thread had stopped. I never got any notifications about the thread anymore. I said to Simon there are a few girls on this thread that I need to find so I can see how they are. You have all been the most amazing support and frinds through all of my treatement and ups and downs and I haven't been there for you all through yours. Im so sorry ladies, you have been in my thoughts. 

Liggsy - I don't know what to say, Im so sorry this happened. You deserved a BFP and I was so sure you were going to get it. Im sorry I wasn't here to support you.

Tama - Wishing you bundles of luck with your 2ww, when do you test? Have an amazing time in France.

QA girl - Im sorry your tx has been abandoned, but  your health has to come first, I hope htey get it all treated and strted againn for you asap 

Trolley, malbec, beanie, shemonkey Ive missed you all!

Hi to the girls I know on the other threads, sweetie - I still have everything crossed for you hunny.

Im so sorry again girls, I feel just awful that Ive let you all down. 

Lots of love, Kim xxxxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Kim C!!

Good to have you back :0)  This lot don't stop nattering so it's no wonder you lost us :0)

T


----------



## Kitten 80

Kim Don't be silly hon    we all love you and now your back


----------



## Guest

Kim   

Definite   for me again   

xxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Shemonkey - hope you are OK.

Sending you hugs

T


----------



## KimC

She Monkey - Im so sorry hun, lots of love to you and your DH xxx

So glad Ive found you all again xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Shemonkey


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Kim - so lovely to hear from you, I dont think for one minute that these ladies feel you have let them down    

Sweetie and Tama - Sending you both lots of Sticky vibes    

Shemonkey -   

Kitten - Hope meds don't drive you    to much 

Hello to everyone else   

Afm - Had follow letter from consultation last week, explained that DH only has 4% normal sperm and that I have to take an Iron table 200mg a day as there is concern that my Iron levels are not high enough to support the later stages of pregnancy. So of to the chemist I go on way to work later.


----------



## Trolley

Oh Beanie that's hard :0(

Ladies,  I say we close the book on this week and we all start afresh from tomorrow with lots of PMA whilst sending sticky vibes to Tama and Sweetie!

Been a tough week for many of you so sending lots of love

T


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hiya,


Can I join this group?  I got a   on Wednesday following my first ICSI cycle.  My two B+ 10 cell embrios didn't make it.  Have spoken to a nurse at the clinic and feel a bit better but still a bit tearful.  Hope to try again before the end of the year.


Gypsy Moon


----------



## Beanie3

Gyspy moon - Hello and welcome, so sorry to hear about your BFN    the ladies here are so lovely and supportive.

Trolley - With on starting fresh tommorrow renewed PMA all round    

Have lovely weekend ladies and be kind to yourselves


----------



## Kitten 80

GM   

Beanie hope tablets help, my DH has 2 % normal    thats why we are having ICSI


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey I am so very very sorry hun    It is not fair    Big       xx

Kim glad you found us    Hope you are well and look forward to catching up with you xx

Liggsy hope you got off okay for your weekend away    xx

Kitten hope you are feeling okay today xx

Beanie I hope that the iron tablets give you the boost you need and that the ICSI works for you hun    xx

Trolley I think renewed PMA is a good plan, there has been some very sad on our little thread    Hope you are okay xx

Sweetie hope you are okay hun xx

Gipsy Moon I'm so sorry about your bfn    It is sure a hard time hope you soon feel a little better. Everyone is lovely on this thread    I look forward to getting to know you xx

QA sending you huge     hun and thinking of you xx

Malbec hope you are okay hun xx

Vicky hope you have a nice weekend x

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well xx

Well I haven't finished packing but have done all the shopping for my mum so now have everything she wanted. Had physio on my neck which was nice and have just rushed home for some peanut butter on toast, hadn't had any lunch and was really hunry. Feel rather sleepy now but have to get the dogs out and finish packing! I got stung by a wasp this morning and my arm is sooooo sore    Thanks for all the sticky vibes ladies    I need them! I just pray it's good news    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok so far today had a bit of a grump this morning, bloomin spots tho


----------



## QAGirl

Shemonkey I am so sorry huni      Life can be soooo cruel   

KimC nice to see you again and like the other have said you have not let us down   

  Gypsy Moon welcome huni

Kitten cheer up sweetie; its the weekend   

Tama what a nasty wasp!!! hope he died after    Bad wasps   

Beanie get popping thoses iron tablets girl!

 to Trolley, Malbec, Vicky, Liggsy, Sweetielol and anyone else I have missed. Hope you all gave a good weekend


----------



## Tama

How are you QA? I hope the nasty wasp died too    My poor arm is still very sore    I've just been for a nice walk with the dogs, can't get over how hot it is today! Now off to give them a bath before they go off to kennels tomorrow    Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend hun? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am trying hon    but I am no longer in controll of my moods


----------



## QAGirl

I get to take Louie out next week   can't wait to satart all the walking on a lead training     

I have my dad visiting tonight so we are going out for a tai meal tonight but other wise not much else planned. Just frantically cleaning whilst tripping over puppy just now!!


----------



## Kitten 80

hmm tonight nothin tomorrow dinner at mums , sunday out to the seaside


----------



## Tama

QA hope you have a lovely evening with your dad - I love Thai food    xx

Kitten sounds like a nice weekend - enjoy xx


----------



## KimC

QA girl - OOhhh I love your dog! He is scrumptious! 

Tama - how long are you in france for? Do you test while you're there?

Just back from my last day at work , Nursery is closed for a week, so time at home for me!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Tama

We are away for a week Kim so will have to test at mum's    I just hope and pray it's good news. Not sure how I will cope being away from home if not    Hope you have a lovely week off    xx


----------



## KimC

Good luck Tama! It'll be good news, and it'll be great to have yhour mum around too. Have an amazing week, looking forward to hearing your good news. 

Take it easy,

Kim xx


----------



## malbec

OMG ladies - that's taken me ages to catch-up, you lot natter so much more than the local threads!

Here goes - apologies in advance for not managing personals for all...

*Shemonkey* - what can I say? Nothing that'll make it better  gutted for you lady. How are you feeling now? Do you already have a plan of action or just needing some time to grieve the loss of this one first? 

*Vicky* - sorry you didn't get the jobs you went for - sometimes it literally just comes down to one other candidate having an edge. Good for you getting feedback. I hope the right thing comes along for you soon 

*Tama *- have a lovely holiday in France, if I wasn't a staunch atheist I would  for you but as I don't think that would make any difference I hope it is enough for me to say I am massively hopeful that this is your time. Let us know lovey! 

*Sweetie *- so sad for you that your scan wasn't the clear-cut good news you want/need/deserve. I hope all is OK and it was just early days. We're all here for you whatever comes next - hopefully to celebrate with you. 

*Kim* - good to see you Mrs! How could you abandon us like that? You get your little bump of joy and off you go hey? Only joking!! You must have lost us when we got moved to 'Part 5'!! Glad you have a little break from the nursery. Not long til you can start decorating your own little nursery if you haven't already! 

*Trolley* - you silly sausage going to a psychic! Good job she said something hopeful isn't it otherwise you might have refused to pay her  I hope you do get a lovely au natural baby.

*Kitten* - have a lovely time at the sea-side, sounds like Sunday will be nice and dry weather at least 

*Gypsy *- Welcome from the Oxford thread from which I knows you already a little bit and just posted there to say am gutted your tx didn't work this time. This thread if really nice and supportive but they do natter on (mentioning no names - ahem - Tama and - ahem - Kitten, tee hee!) so you have to log on pretty often to have any hope of catching up! Otherwise just write it off sometimes and post a 'me-post' - all posts welcome here! 

*Beanie *- A diet of Kellogg's cereals (fortified), meat and green veg for you my girl to top up your iron tablets! 

*QA* - just PM'd you. Hope coming over to Oxford Fertility Unit will work for you. Lots of info on the OFU website about the unit. Their success rate for IVM, although not as high as for IVF, still seems pretty good to me at just shy of 30% pregnancy rate for ladies under 36 years old. Have hope sweetie 

*Liggsy* - glad you're feeling a bit better hun 

Sorry for anyone I have missed - could only check down the last page of posts now for a name check!

Hope you have fab weekends planned. We're just chilling tonight (drinking Malbec!!), going to friend's for dinner tomorrow then Silverstone on Sunday to watch British Touring Car Championships - Random! Won tickets on Heart FM website so thought we'd pop down on the Sunday.

xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Yall ok 

I am in a very very very Grumpy mood why I don't no but I am and I even cried at filis and vern Cartoon this morning it wasn't even that sad , there pet ( which is a spy







) went away and they thought they had lost him so sang a song to get him back and I cried


----------



## QAGirl

Kitten    you nutter!!


----------



## Kitten 80

What can I say


----------



## KimC

Malbec - me and my DH are going there too Sunday! I'll wear a red rose!


----------



## malbec

Hey girls,

Kim - might see you there tomorrow then, if we make it.

Me and DH both feeling like crap at the moment as my younger brother just called and told us his girlfriend is pregnant. He was very sensitive about it, said it 'wasn't really planned' and that it seems really unfair (as in unfair that it has happened so easily for them and they know what we're going through).

They have their 12 week scan on Friday and then we'll all be together for my cousin's wedding up North. DH is now saying he doesn't want to come up North with me for the wedding as he can't handle the baby talk which he says my parents and brother/girlfriend will undoubtedly have. I'm really upset. I'm worried about that too but I can't not go to a family wedding - will make me look like a complete heartless b!tch who can only think about her own problems. Also don't want to go on my own - will make him look like a complete b*stard. 

My brother has said they don't want to tell the extended family next w/e anyway as it would be unfair to use my cousin's big day to announce their own news. So it should only be us and my parents that know.

We're both so depressed and I just feel like every time another couple we know get pregnant it drives another wedge between us. We're even talking about splitting up now which I don't think either of us really mean but we just both feel so lost and unhappy.

I feel like I must be such a bad person for not being happy for my brother but instead only being able to feel pain and depression at my own failure.

We just bailed out on going to our friend's for dinner tonight too - how lame is that?

x


----------



## vickym1984

Just a quickie 

We have had a gender scan this morning and


----------



## Beanie3

Vicky oh that is lovely


----------



## malbec

Already posted on ex-Clomid post but    to Vicky ...   !!

So what is your next wait until now? 20wk scan?!   

This waiting lark don't get any easier I bet!

xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Yay vicky    to you both


----------



## KimC

Vicky - Im wrong again! Congrats for team pink! x

Malbec - I can imagine ehat you are feeling. I hope you went to the BTCC anyhway - sometimes we have to pretend things are normal in order to have a good time and distract us from the IF taking over everything. Really hop e you and your dh are ok, it may be worth speaking to the counsellor attached to your clinic. Really hopeyou both are ok, and as far as your bro, my SIl did the very same to us (she's 24 and married 2 weeks beforfe getting preg whilst knowing we had started IVF) I just wanted to cry not be congratulating her. 

We can't help how our emotions make us feel when we find out about other preg - esp the accidental ones, but it isn't who you are. We're only human xxx


----------



## malbec

Thanks Kim - we didn't make it to BTCC, did you go? Was it good? DH said he wasn't up for it so he gave the tickets to a guy from his work. At least they didn't go to waste!

I went to Cotswold Wildlife Park with my next door neighbour and her two boys instead. It was fun and a lovely day out - we even saw the red arrows fly overhead, perhaps on their way to Silverstone?! I wondered whether they were setting off or returning to Brize Norton airport which would explain why they were near us.

Apparently it's been raining all day down in Bournemouth where my mum and dad live so we've had fab weather in Oxfordshire for once compared to them. my mum called and I ended up breaking down and sobbing on phone to her. Ah well, at least she knows we're finding it hard and aren't all fine and dandy. She was very understanding.

xxx


----------



## KimC

Hey Malbec - Nope we diddn't either. Im to exhausted to muster up the strength to do such a long day. DH was a bit gutted - he is really struggling to understand Im not being lazy, and Im not being a killjoy. SWhame - I really wanted to go.

Talking to your Mum will at least prepare the family to know, be sensitive around you both. You need family to know how you feel, esp with your recent news and a family wedding on the horizon.

Really hope you are ok hunny, it's not easy dealing with IF xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Ladies, hope you are keeping well

Yes, 20w scan is next on 16th sep, which is the day before we go to centre parcs for a week so looking forward to it for 2 reasons lol


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Liggsy hope you are okay hun. Thinking of you   xx

Congrats Vicky xx

Malbec I am so sorry hun, what a nightmare time for you   Nothing about IF is easy and pg announcements make it so much harder. I'm glad you got to talk to your mum. I hope you and dh can talk through things and come out of this stronger. There is nothing I can say that will make it any better, every time I get a pg announcement I end up crying. The last one I had was a family member and she already has a child I screamed that it wasn't fair, cried and screamed some more! Sending you tones of huge     xx

Shemonkey    Thinking of you hun    xx

QA how are you hun? When do you get to take Louie out? Is it this week? Hope you are okay xx

Beanie how are things with you hun? did you have a good weekend? xx

Kim hope you are okay hun xx

Sweetie how are you hun? Thinking of you and sending you tones of positive vibes for you scan     xx

Hope everyone is well   

AFM I'm on knicker watch and totally scared out of my mind. I don't feel any different and seem to cry at the drop of a hat. I want to test and I don't want to test. Just praying with everything I have at the moment   x


----------



## KimC

Tama - If you tested early, would it put your mind at rest, or would it make you even more anxious until OTD? I decided to wait to my OTD for exactly the latter feeling, which I  knew would be how I would feel.

Hope you're having a great time with your Mum xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Kim. To be honest I don't know. I'm too scared to test. If it was a negative would I believe it or would I cling to the hope it was too early? If I wait will I get to test or will it get taken away from me like last time (didn't make it to otd). I don't know what is worse getting to otd to see just one line or not making it? I just wish I felt something   Sorry I am all over the place at the moment   Hope you are feeling okay hun   xx


----------



## KimC

I didn't feel anything either Tama. In fact, the sore boobs had disappeared by this stage and I was totally scared about the result. If there is one thing I have learnt is that signs and symptoms are s**t! I still have limited symptoms that appear and disappear all the time. I even had 2 bleeds and each time I got a scan to check them they were absolutley fine and healthy. I found the last 5 days unbearable, and I know you must be feeling the same. But don't beat yourself up about signs hun, they aren't any indication of the outcome. I thought my AF was arriving 2 days before OTD but it is really normal for us to feel like that, I checked online in the voting room!!

Don't test early Tama, it will leave you testing every day and being really anxious - not that you aren't aready! The result on OTD will be a beautiful BFP that you can trust xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Tama. I can't really say much as I tested early, but don't test unless you are prepared that if its a BFN it may not be the correct result necessarily, and would you believe it if it was a BFP?


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

Tama I agree with Vicky - I would think twice before testing.

Malbec I am the same - I feel like I take a bullet every time one of my friends announces they are PG and I have quite a few new Mums as friends who insist on putting daily photos of their babies on **!

Day 18 for me and I have 2 bars on the Ov Calc so here we go again - will try the Cyclogest theory this month too to see what happens :0)

Have a good day girls

T


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies but it's all over. I started spotting and so tested and of course it's a bfn. Once again my useless body didn't do it even with all the help. I guess I'm not good enough for a bfp.


----------



## Trolley

Tama I'm SO sorry but don't you DARE say things like that!

We ALL deserve that BFP but it just takes some of us a bit longer than others honey.  Try and rest then go see your Consultant for some feedback.

I haven't given up and neither should you - sending you huge hugs.

T
x


----------



## KimC

Tama - you are a fab woman and you still could be pregnant. Testing ealry and spotting do not equate to a BFN. Make sure you keep taking your meds and I pray it was nothing more than late implantation. I have bled twice, please test again on your OTD. 

Im praying for a BFP for  you hunny. Take it easy over the next few days, I really really pray your BFP is still possible xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Tama    Please keep taking your meds and retest on OTD xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, had to read back and catch up   

Tama, i know we have texted hunny, sending you extra special   's i am so very sorry that this has happened to you, i am also praying that spotting is nothing and test is wrong, i cant even remember when your otd is, is it wed? it may be a little early for accurate result you know. Please dont say things like that, you are an amazing person who deserves a bfp so very much, and i just know you will get there, like trolley says, some of us just have to wait that bit longer but we will all get there i just know it, you are a positive person and i know you dont feel like it today but you will. i  am thnking of you tones, im here if you wish to talk hunny, big big   's xxxxxxx

Kim, where the heck have you been hun, how very dare you leave us    only jokin hun, its lovely to have you back, we have missed you. How are you doing? sorry to hear you have had 2 bleeds, but it is very common in twin pregnancies isint it. Enjoy your week off work hun and rest up xxx

Malbec, im so sorry you have had all this crap to deal with, pg news is always hard but extra hard when its family, and unplanned! im glad you have spoken to your mum, it does help to let it out hun. I really hope you and dh sort things out and it doesnt come to you splitting up, IF is so damn hard on people and it can destroy relationships which is just so unfair. i truly hope you both sort things out soon, its so hard. take care hunny xxx

Vicky, thats great news hun im made up for you and your dh xx

Trolley, i cant find the ttc naturally thread, can you point me in the right direction? how are you hun? xx

Shemonkey, im so very sorry it didnt work again, there are no words. hope you are doing ok, do you have a plan for the future? i pray you get your family hun xxx

Beanie, good luck on the iron hun, do you know when you will be starting this cycle yet? xxx

Kitten, didnt realise you had already started, how exciting! sorry about the hormonal mood swings, they are not fun! hope you are doing ok xx

hello to everyone else too, sorry if i missed anyone.
We had a lovely weekend camping, did us good to get away, and with people who knew nothing about ivf too, so that was good. 
Im off for my 1st acupuncture session tonight, not sure what to expect but the bloke sounds fab he said he can sort out my leutal phase and should help my cycle, so heres hoping we can get caught naturally and not have to go thru ivf again, i cant take another cycle at the moment, need a mental break i think. Im feeling much better and am due to go back to work on thursday, i so dont want to go but if i take any more time off ill never go back, at least its only 2 days xxxx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Liggsy you found us before I had chance to ge the link to you :0)

Tama - listen to the girls and hold tight for now.  Keep up with the meds and see what tomorrow brings . . .

T


----------



## KimC

Liggsy - hello stranger! Sorry I disappeared at your critical time. Im really sorry it didn't go the way you deserved for it to go. I would love to try acu, let me know how you get on, I know so many people who swear by it. Time out to get your head and heart right again is a good idea, you don't want to start a tx, still greaving the previous result. I have been told it can be when your period was due to arrive, and mine are anywhere from 30 - 50 days due to stress ttc, so I think it could well have been that, that was 3 weeks ago now. Just waiting for my scan date, please god they are still doing as well. 

Glsd you had a good time camping - you're braver than me!!! Not a camping girl, not since uni, but my DH loves it!! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Sorry not been but back now 

Tama hon I am so sorry


----------



## Beanie3

Tama so sorry hunni


----------



## liggsy

Kim, your scan must be soon? cant beleive your 11 weeks already, that has really flown, probably not for you though. 
I really enjoyed the acu, very relaxing. He is a fertility specialist too so am hoping hee can work some magic   
Its bloody expensive though with all the chinese herbs you take along side, and its weekly, ill be broke if it goes on too long   
I beleive its also great for pregnancy too, may be worth looking into hun. 
Im sure your little ones are doing just fine in there, have you had many symptoms then? any sickness or anything? Its nice to have you back hun, take care xxx

Kitten, hows it going hun? you still hormonal on those drugs? xx

Tama, been thinking of you lots, i know we have been texting but just wanted to send you massive big   's, its all so cruel and you deserved a positive outcome this time you really did, im truly gutted for you. My cycle was pretty rubbish so a bfn wasnt a total surprise to me, but i was convinced yours was going to work, its so unfair. Here when you need me hunny, just shout xx             

Sweetie, have you been back for your scan yet hun? im sure everything is fine, please let us know how you get on, thinking of you xx

Trolley, i found you just after i asked for the link    didnt think it would be in the 2ww bit    its a great thread though, thanks for recommending xx

Beanie, how are you hun?

Malbec, hows things now? hope you are ok hun xx

Hello to everyone else too. Well i enjoyed my 1st acu session on monday, was wierd having needles stuck in me but i found it very relaxing. just hope and    that it sorts my cycle out and we can conceive naturally   
Back to work tomorrow    not looking forward to that at all, been off over 3 weeks, id rather stay at home with Jock, but dh wont have it


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Trolley 

Yes I am and DH is getting on my nerves      he is being a git


----------



## QAGirl

Had my follow-up at my clinic today;all ok. They have done a refferal to Oxford for me. Just waiting for appt now. Am fed up re-joining this waiting game


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh the waiting


----------



## QAGirl

Errr hello? I'm not a patient woman!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

me neither I think all this tx malarky sends us that way


----------



## malbec

Oh *Tama* - I feel terrible for you.  I'm so dim, I just posted on the ex-Clomid thread saying how much I was hoping you'd get a BFP and I should have read your updated signature  I know it's easy for someone else to say but PLEASE don't blame yourself / your body, life really sucks. I hope your DH is looking after you.

AFM, Thanks so much everyone for your support and making me feel I'm not alone. I am feeling sooo much better. DH is much better too. When I got home yesterday I said we needed to decide what we were doing about the wedding this weekend and he asked me what I wanted to do. I said I really wanted to go but was happy to just drive up on Saturday. He said 'no let's just go up Friday as planned'.

I emailed my brother this morning and said I really appreciated him telling us their news early as we would have found it quite hard to react to if they'd told us this w/e, gave him some insight into how we were feeling whilst explaining that we are happy for them etc just find it hard to get excited as we're so sad about our own situation etc, plus that I was a bit apprehensive about the w/e and baby talk. Anyway, bro sent me a lovely email back which made me realise what a thoughtful mature man he is now - not my baby brother anymore (only 2 years younger I guess)! And he fwd my email to his girlfriend and she sent a lovely email too - saying how they completely understood / could only imagine how we must feel and that they really hope that we'll end up with children around the same age etc. They also said they didn't want to tell the extended family their news this w/e as it's my cousin's big day and that they wouldn't subject us to pg/baby talk. I feel a lot more confident about coping this w/e now and am very grateful to have such sensitive thoughtful family.

Hope you all have nice bank hol weekends planned.

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all well.

Tama - I am so sorry, really had hoped this is the one for you, please don't blame yourself.    

Malbac - You have such a wonderfull brother and also his girlfriend, hope you can enjoy the weekend   

Liggsy - Lovely to hear 1st acc went well, hope it gets your cycle regular 

Kitten - How are the meds going, hope they are not driving you   

Sweetie - Have you had you scan yet, hope you have some good news soon   

QAGirl - Hope you don't have to wait to long for your appointment at oxford   

Hello to anyone I have missed 

Afm - had planning appoinment and they want me to start day 19 of cycle so just waiting for AF to arrive, so as long she shows up this weekend should start DR around 15th sept, with Ec anytime from 18th oct.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Beanie 

I am good thanks but me hormoans are playing up I have a gland come up under my arm which is a little painfull


----------



## liggsy

Malbec, im so glad that you and dh are feeling much better, thats good to hear. How nice of your brother and his girlfriend too, glad they are so understanding. Hope you enjoy your cousins wedding, it will be good to know there wont be a load of pg/baby talk, i cant be doing with that either   

Beanie, thats great news hun, wont be long at all now xx

Kitten, not long til you start stimms, how you feeling hun? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hey Liggs 

Nope 3 days really because I dont count to day or the day I start


----------



## KimC

Hey ladies, how are you all,

Just a quickie - I had my scan and the babies are both healthy and growing. One lazy baby, one acrobatic! Now been moved to 11w6d, so 12week milestone tomorrow.

Liggsy - it's good to be back! - Glad the acu went well, Im tempted to do it, but scared of it hurting too! What a wimp!

Kitten - hope you're ok, sounds a little painful xx

Beanie - that's fab news, hope AF shows her face!

Tama - How are you mate? You've been in my thoughts. Please don't blame yourself xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Malbec - thats a lovely ending to the story.... have a lovely time tis weekend with your lovely family and of course your brave DH xx

QA - Hope its not too long a wait hunny!

Trolley - How are you hun?

Vicky - Hope you are doing well xxx


----------



## sweetielol

Hi ladies,

scan went well today, am measuring at 7 wks little bun is 9.something mm    but most importantly we saw a lovely heartbeat flickering away, crinone gel made it hard for sonographer as clouds scan and Ovary still enlarged but she was able to see which was great.

hope all is well

Mel xx


----------



## vickym1984

Tama   

Ligsy-Hope being back at work is ok, must be pants after so long off

QA-Glad the follow up has been done quick and hope you hear asap from oxford

Malbec-Hope this weekend goes ok and that your family continues to be sensitive to your feelings

Beanie-Hope a/f rears her ugly head so you can get couting down to day 19 x

Kim-Good news hun

sweetie-Glad u so the HB

Kitten-Only 4 days to go till your stimms now x

Hello to everyone else

AFM-Not much to report here counting down to my hol, 3 weeks to go!


----------



## liggsy

Kim, thats fab news hun, im so pleased. wow 12 weeks already! quite a milestone hunny xx

Sweetie, oh that is fab news, was worried we hadnt heard from you. Im so glad that all is well with your little bundle   

Vicky, yep its crap but at least its a short week this week and next. Not long til you rhols x

Kitten, 2 days now then hun    getting excited?

Qa, hope you dont have to wait long hun x

Tama, still thinking of you hun   

Roll on 5pm! hope you all have a lovely long weekend. Weather meant to be nice up here so will be off out for few days. My friend came to visit last night, she is 28 wks pg now with her miracle baby after 8 years of trying. She is looking really well and i coped brill talking about the baby all night    only 2 short weeks after my failed tx, thats quite an achievment i think


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

Still waiting for af come on


----------



## malbec

Hello ladies,

Well the wedding went really well - DH and I both enjoyed the whole weekend and my family were amazingly sensitive to the point where they didn't actually mention the fact my bro's girlfriend was pg at all! Bit strange but we appreciated that and I asked to see the scan pic (they had 12 wk scan Friday) so I saw the fuzzy image of my future niece/nephew. I would have felt a right selfish beast if I hadn't asked to see.

I'm also so grateful to DH for coming as if he had said no I was going to make out I had a sickness and diarrhoea bug on the Friday as our excuse for not going... anyway on the Saturday some relatives came up for the one night from B'ham and my older cousin (who has a 2.5 yr old son and a 4 month old baby daughter) came without her husband... apparently he had 'sickness and diarrhoea' - but he has missed the last few family get togethers we've had and so I said something to my parents about it and reading between the lines my cousin and her husband have split up... so sad when she has such a young baby. I don't know the ins and outs of it and clearly she's not wanting us all to know just yet. Anyway, made me grateful for what I have and appreciate my DH for us battling through this together. He has his faults but it's easy to overlook all the good stuff sometimes too isn't it.

*Kim *and *Sweetie* - Great news each of your scans went well! Must be a relief to reach the 12 and 8 week milestones respectively.

*Beanie* and *Kitten* - any sign of evil old AF yet? Mine came on yesterday - 6 weeks (42 days) cycle, grrrrr. I am now wondering whether I should take Clomid this cycle and next to regulate my cycles to 30/31 days... if I do that I should get AF on 1st November which would hopefully mean I could start tx as early as possible from my November... I know now from our failed IVF that we're unlikely to get pg with Clomid so am torn between whether it's better for my body to stay meds-free for the next 2 months in prep for ICSI or whether to use the Clomid simply to regulate my cycle so am not waiting weeks after my 30th b'day to start tx... have to decide tonight anyway if I want to take Clomid this cycle. Maybe I'll read the instructions/side effects info first.

*Liggs* - good for you getting through pg/baby talk with your friend so soon after your tx. It's so bitter-sweet isn't it? You don't want them to stop confiding in you / treat you any differently because of your own difficulties ttc but at the same time it can be quite over-whelming thinking about coping with pg/baby talk.

Hope you have all had lovely bank hols.

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Beanie and Kitten-Hope a/f arrives so you can start   

Malbec-Glad it went well at the wedding xx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Vickie my AF still not arrived so where is she


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you have manged to enjoy the BH weekend

Tama - Sending you hugs    

Malbec - So lovely to hear you and DH had a lovely weekend, you have a very supportive and understanding family 

Kitten - Has AF showed herslef yet, hope she dosent wait to long

Kimc & Sweetie - That is such great news about your scans 

Vicky - Hope the next 3 weeks don't drag to much until holiday.

Liggsy - Think you are amazing that you were able to talk pg/baby stuff with your friend   

QAGirl - Any news on your appointment yet

Hello to anyone I may have missed

Afm - AF arrived late last night so have called the clinic waiting for them to call back, so fingers crossed I should start DR 18th September. Silly me burst into tears at work in front of my boss and he was so amazing asked what was I worried about and explained that all going well ec and et will be sometime last 2 weeks of Oct and thats when he is on holiday and said not to worry they will all work around me, as he knows how important this is.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi No AF as yet peeps but she wont be long I don't think


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten - Hope its not to long


----------



## Tama

Morning 

Beanie so glad that you are about to start hun    Lovely that your boss is being so good about it, makes a big difference. Hope you are okay and had a good weekend xx

Kitten hope af does keep you waiting too long hun xx

Liggsy how are you hun? How was the weekend? Hope you are okay. We'll have to catch up now I'm back from France    xx

Malbec so pleased the wedding went well and that there wasn't too much baby talk. Lovely that your family understand.    xx

QA how are things with you hun? Hope you had a good weekend xx

Kim hope things with you are okay hun xx

Sweetie is was pleased to read all is well hun xx

Shemonkey hope you are okay hun. Know you are taking a bit of time out but am thinking of you    xx

Vicky hope you are okay hun xx

Hello to everyone hope you are okay xx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, lovely to have you back hunny    hope you managed to enjoy your last few days in France. Yes we will defo have a proper catch up now your back, just say when your ready hun, big   's xxxx

Kitten, hope af doesnt make you wait long, will you be on stimms then? very exciting hun x

How is everyone? where is everyone?    hope you all enjoyed the BH weekend   

We had a lovely weekend, took the dogs to delamere forest on sunday and then blackpool for the day with them yesterday, spoilt pooches they are    weather was lovely too, really makes a difference. Did NOT want to come back to work today though.
Off for my 2nd session of acu tonight, looking fwf to that. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh sorry peeps AF arived at 3 oclock   , so up barts tomorrow


----------



## Tama

Kitten good luck for the scan hun    xx

Hiya Liggsy glad you had a fab weekend    Enjoy the acu    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you I am a bit nevouse of the mixing drugs part


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, fab news. Is it menopur you will be using?


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I had it with IUI but that was only one powder this is 4 powder


----------



## Tama

Kitten from what I was told when I had to mix drugs you can put the water into the first powder, then draw it up and put it into the next powder and so on. You will be just fine    xx


----------



## malbec

*Beanie *- so glad it's all moving ahead for you now and great that your boss is understanding - really makes a difference doesn't it having one less thing to worry about.

*Kitten* - Glad the old witch reared her ugly head for you at 1500 hours! Loving the accuracy!

*Tama *- how are you feeling honey? Is that a stupid question? Hope you are looking after yourself.

*Liggsy *- Sounds like you had a fun weekend! We watched some random documentary called 'Blackpool on Film' on BBC 4 last night - was quite good! It could so be the Las Vegas of the UK if it had some decent investment and a great big casino (as opposed to the 10p bingo place!)!!!

AFM, looking forward to 5 nights in Barcelona - off on holiday from Thursday, whoop whoop.

take care lovely ladies

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi I was told step by step how to do it


----------



## bEX2010

Hiya everyone,

Thankyou Tama for posting me the link. Nice to meet you all  

Malbec hiya, think you are on another thread OFU 

I really love coming on here and talking to people that are going through similar things. It is really nice taht people can support each other. I will just do a quick introduction to introduce myself to everyone and my situation. I am 31 and recentlyt gone through one course of isci IVf it resulted in a BFN and we are ttc naturally while we save up for the next treatment.

I am looking forward to chatting to you all  thanks again Tama 

Bx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Bex glad you found us hun    Everyone on the thread is lovely and I'm sure you will feel right at home soon enough.

Haven't had any dinner yet so better get off. Will be back tomorrow to catch up with everyone    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Welcome Bex   

Tama my love   

I am now a stimma


----------



## bEX2010

Hi Kitten


----------



## malbec

Hello again Bex! Yep an OFU girl!! I met two of the girls from that thread tonight for the first time - was a bit nerve racking but really nice and will defo meet-up again.

Kitten - glad you are stimming! Hope you started feeling bloated and chicken like soon!

Hi everyone else! Holiday starts tomorrow - yay

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Kitten - Fab news on starting stimming

Malbec - Have a lovley holiday.

Bex2010 - Hello, great bunch of ladies here.

Tama -   

Afm - Start DR 18th September, hopefully start stimming 13th October...Getting very nervous and scared lol


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Kitten, fab news that you are stimming now, how did your 1st one go? was you ok with the mixing in the end then? x

Tama, how are you doing hun? nice to have you back on here, i know how hard it is    been thinking of you lots hope you are doing a little better each day. Will pm you now xx

Beanie, thats great news hun, not long to wait now, very exciting. xx

Bex, welcome to the thread hun, everyone is lovely on here, you will be glad you joined. Sorry to hear about your recent BFN, good luck trying naturally for now, thats what im doing too, need a mental break from IVF at the moment   

Malbec, enjoy your hols hun. Hope you have a fab time xx

Kim, how are you doing hun? 

Sweetie, how about you?

Hope everyone is well.   

Had a lovely evening, sis & bil came round for meal, went for nice walk. Have ordered some roller boots - totally random i know but me & my sis have been after some for ages, the old retro ones from our childhood    well i found some on amazon and they were delivered yesterday so we had fun skating round my house (all wooden floors so fab for skates)    need some practice before heading out on them though. Jock thought they were great fun, chasing us barking at the wheels    crazy pooch. xx


----------



## vickym1984

Ligsy-Glad you had a nice evening

Beanie-Not long then till you start d/r   

Kitten-Hows the first lot of stimms gone?

Malbec-Hope you have a nice hol

Bex-Hi hun xxxx

Tama-How are you doing hun ?

Got my 20 week scan 2 weeks today and on hol to centre parcs 2 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Malbec   

Thanks Beanie You will be ok

Liggs you ok 

Vickie good luck for scan hon are you going to find out flavor   

Ok peeps my Hands were shaking so bad that DH had to do the mixing part because I have to mix two at a time I got so nurvouse that I would spill it or something but the jab it self no problem just stung a bit


----------



## liggsy

Vicky, good luck for your scan hun, wow almost 20 weeks, quite a milestone    have a lovely holiday too x

Kitten, Well done you with the jab, will be easier now you know how


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon   , I forgot that you get heart burn


----------



## vickym1984

Glad it went well Kitten. We found out the flavour at a private scan 1.5 weeks ago as our hosp wont tell you at the 20w scan and we have a pink one on board x


----------



## Kitten 80

YAY


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Liggsy thanks for the pm hun, will get back to you asap    Roller boots sound fun    When I lived in Vancouver loads of people would roller skate around this big sea wall. They always went very fast so I never did it    Hope you are okay. Have been thinking of you. Sorry I've been AWOL just trying to pick myself up at the moment.

Malbec not sure if you will get this before you go but I hope you have an amazing holiday. Catch up when you are back    xx

Kitten glad the first injection was okay. Sending you tones of positive vibes sweetie    xx

Bex how are you hun? Hope you are feeling a little better    Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? xx

Vicky hope you have a great holiday and good luck for the scan xx

Beanie so pleased that you have firm dates now. I know it is scary and exciting all rolled into one but we are hear right behind you when ever you need us    xx

QA how are things with you hun? Hope Louie is okay and being a good boy    Miss you on the thread    xx

Shemonkey thinking of you hun and hoping you are okay xx

Kim hope all is well with you and things are okay xx

Sweetie how are you hun? Hope things are okay xx

OB haven't seen you on the thread for so long    Hope you are okay. Often think about you and hope you are okay    xx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all doing well    xx

Well today was okay. I went to see my friend and her little boy (aged 14 months). I really miss my friend but do find it hard seeing her with her little man - makes my heart break that I may never have that. Today she had to take him to the clinic for a jab and asked if I would go. I was brave and went with her  . Lots of mums and babies and I almost had a mini panic attack but managed to put on a brave face and smile. I also think that my friend is pg again. She didn't say anything but just a couple of things make me think that she is - guess she didn't want to upset me by telling me so soon after my bfn. Must be hard for her I know but all day I wanted to ask but didn't want to hear the answer. When she was pg before I lost it and only saw her twice during her pregnancy. I just know that those feelings will come back and I don't know what to do. I have waited so long and now will have to wait another 6 months before I can have another tx     My clinic also told me that they are not giving FU appointments to everyone and that I will get sent a letter telling me if I get one    I will not have another tx without speaking to someone about why this isn't working for us    Guess I'll have to wait for the letter and take it from there! Sorry needed a mini rant this evening    xx


----------



## bEX2010

Hiya Everyone, 

Thankyou for the warm welcome.

I am just catching up where every one is at, sorry if I get it wrong or miss anybody out!

Vicky , brillant news you are Pregnant hope your scan went ok. 

Kitten are you at the stage of doing your injections? do you have mix it I didn't. it will get easier the more you do 

Tama , how you doing ? still thinking of you! 

Malbec, enjoy your hoildays where ever you are going. 

Liggsy, sounds like you had fun on your rollerboots  I work with kids and love to go on rollerblades in the playground  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and that it is sunny  

Bex


----------



## bEX2010

Beanie sorry forgot to say hello, so hello xxx


----------



## KimC

Hi ladies,

Welcome Bex, everyone on here is warm and lovely, sure you'll love this thread xx

Tama - I really feel for you. It's so hard to be happy for people when you are dealing with your own grief. Take time, I hope it eases up for you a bit xxx

Kitten - how you feelling hun?

Liggsy - Im fine thanks, how are you doing??

Vicky - can't believe how quickly your 20w scan is coming round! Hope  your feeling a bit brighter xx

Beanie - Wow, once it all starts time flies!!

Malbec - Hope barcelona is fab, always wanted to go, my brother and dad went there and had an amazing wqeekend of football and culture!!

Hi to everyone else! I just had a text from my friend and she  lost her baby, she was 3 weeks ahead and has had such a sad experience. We were due within days of each other and I just feel so aware of my pregnancy now. I want to offer her supprt but Im not the right person I don;t think.

Hope you ladies are all well,

Kim xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi bex yes hon a lot of mixing and i can feel it already both overys are twinging


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Kim so very sorry to hear about your friend what an awful thing for her to have to go through. Not sure what to say about helping her out, like you say will be hard for both of you. Maybe if you know her very well you could send her a little note and that way you could find out how she would like to handle things. I guess at the moment she must just need a little time.Hope you are well and have a good weekend. xx

Bex hiya hun. I'm doing okay, the sun is out and that always helps me feel better    How are you feeling? I am feeling a little worried about going back to work on Monday but know I have to do it sooner or later! xx

Kitten glad things are going well. When is your first scan? Hope you have a good weekend xx

Liggsy how are things with you hun? Have you anything nice planned for the weekend, sorry if you have told me this already my brain seems to have closed down at the moment! How is Jock? Hope he is eeping you company atm    Have you been to anymore puppy classes or have they finished now? xx

Vikcy hope you have a great couple of weeks xx

Beanie how are thigns with you hun? Have you anything nice planned for the weekend? xx

Sweetie hope you are okay hun    xx

QA how are you hun? Hope you are feeling okay and have a nice weekend planned. xx

Malbec I'm sure you are enjoying your break away as I type    Hope you have a fab time hun xx

Hello to everyone else hope you have wonderful weekends. AFM nothing to report really. Still waiting to hear from the clinic to see if they are going to give me a follow up appointment! If they say they are not I will be calling them telling them I want one! Trying to keep busy but not really helping. Worried about going back to work and worried about how I will cope with another 6 months of doing nothing just waiting for another tx    Yep folks it's a Tama pitty party at my house at the moment! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Tama   , my scan is monday hon


----------



## Tama

Good luck Kitten hope all goes well. I'm sure there will be lots of lovely follies growing    xx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Tama,    sorry you are still having such a hard time of it. I cnt beleive your clinic say you may not get a FU apt    that is disgusting, you make sure you get on to them if thats the case, its not on.You cant just kep going through tx blind, you need some answers, its a joke. My FU is 20th Sept, im trying to change who i see though as i didnt like the consultant i saw last time and i want some answers and some tests doing, so it may be a different date if i can ever get through to them   
Your so brave going to se your friend and her little one, sorry you think she is pg again, its so hard isint it, we had another 2 announced last weekend, i just feel so bitter and i hate that.
Dont rush yourself back to work if your not ready hun, im sure they would understand. Big big   's xxx

Kitten lots of luck for your scan on monday,    for lots of lovely follies for you      

Kim, that is so sad about your friend    you are bound to feel very aware of your pg now hun. Im sure she knows you are there for her   

Bex, how are you hun? i beleive its going to be a lovely weekend and then thats our lot, will be cold, boo. xx

Malbec, hope you are enjoying your hols hun xx

Vicky, how lovely that you are having a pink one, ah xx

Beanie, how are you doing hun? not long to go now before you start    xx

Hello to everyone else too.

Im off to a friends wedding reception tonight. think im going to get drunk too! i have not had a proper drink in soooooo long, even after last BFN i have had the odd glass of wine and thats it. Think it will do me good to blow off some steam.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Liggs have one for me


----------



## liggsy

Will do Kitten, ill have 1 for everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I cant do that I turn into an emotional monster


----------



## liggsy

Where has everyone gone?


----------



## Kitten 80

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo    I am here my love


----------



## liggsy

Thank god, i thought everyone had buggered off and deserted me   

How you getting on hun? not long til EC yippee, how many follies did you have at your scan? you responding better to the menopur then? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

2 big ones eaither side and lots of smaller    next scan tomorrow


----------



## Tama

Sorry ladies the last couple of days at work have been mad and I haven't had a moment to get on FF    Am hoping things will settle down over the next few days then I can come back to play   

Liggsy thanks for the pm hun. Will get back to you ASAP. How are you feeling? Hope you are okay and work is going well. xx

Kitten hope you are okay hun and the injections are going well. Good luck tomorrow xx

Trolley how are you hun? Hope things are okay xx

Bex hun how are you? Hope you are okay. Sending you a BIG    xx

Malbec how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Vicky am guessing you are on hols at the moment. Hope you are having a nice time xx

Beanie you okay hun? It's been rather quiet from you    Hope you are okay    xx

QA you okay hun? Hope things are okay. We miss you    xx

Sweetie hoping things are going okay and that all is well    xx

Kim how are things with you and the twins? Hope you are okay xx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## vickym1984

Ligsy-Hope ur ok hun x

Kitten-Glad its going well, hope your eggies continue to grow nicely x

Tama-Hope work settles down for you hun

Not on hol till a week friday (17th), got 20w scan the day before. Just been resting a lot at the moment x


----------



## malbec

Hi girls,

Had a lovely time in Barcelona - I love it there! We both had dodgy tums at some point or other so didn't do as much or spend as much as we'd planned but still did the main Gaudi sites and walked down to the port and the beach as well as gothic quarter. Apart from that spent most of our time in or around our apartment in the Born district which is such a great place to base yourself in Barcelona - walking distance to everything but a fantastic lively restraurant/bar/cafe culture and nightlife of its own without being too touristy. We came home today and I woke up with a runny nose and sore throat which hasn't let up all day, plus French air traffic controllers were on strike today so found out after boarding the plane we had to go a long way round so flight took us over 3 hours - grrrrr. Am still sniffing away like a down-regging tx-er! Hope it goes away tomorrow - last day off work!

Anyways, enough of me...

*Tama* - Totally with you on the rollercoaster, I feel your pain hun. I suspect one of our friends is pg with their second and it's embarrassing as we cancelled dinner at their's the night we found out my brother and his gf are expecting... told them the truth (that we couldn't face coming over due to the pg announcement) and now think they're probably fretting about telling us they're expecting themselves! Ah well, such is life. I'm fed up of feeling guilty about how I feel all the time, we're allowed to feel upset by other people's pg announcements, it's natural to feel sad. 

*Liggs* - hope you got royally drunk. You deserve it love!

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but I have been readng back to keep up to speed with you all!

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Everyone

Tama -    , really do hope work settles down soon.

Malbec - Glad to hear you had lovely holiday, hope sniffles and sore throat ease's up   

Kitten - Hope injections going well, good luck for today   

Vicky - Hope your getting plenty of rest, not much longet to go for sacn then hols 

Liggsy - Hope you had lovely time at the wedding, did you get very drunk.

Hello and hugs to those missed   

Afm - Been bit quite due having crappy weekend, suffering from flu and hives due to stress and so a blotchy itchy mess    , so been taking bit time out hoping to get better ready for next week, due start DR.


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, thats fab news hun, lots of luck for your scan today     

Tama, hello hunny, sorry work has been so poo for you, hope it settles down soon   

Malbec, welcome back hun, glad you had a fab time in Barcelona. Sounds nasty with the runny nose etc, hope you feel better soon hun. Ah sorry your having to put up with more pg announcements too (although not announced yet   ) its just so hard, i had a text conversation with my friend this morning, she was moaning on and on about how her new baby does not sleep and how she eats all the time and how its so hard having 2 kids!!!!!!  agghhhhhhh, i texted back and said "id give anything to be in your position" then added to seem as a joke, "id probably moan too hehe" i didnt mean it though, she really annoyed me, dont moan about your perfect family to someone who is struggling so much to get pg with 1.!!! sorry about the rant but it really bugged me   

Beanie, sorry you are feeling poorly hun, hope you get better soon. Wow cant beleive you start next week       

Vicky, im good ta, cant beleive your almost 20 weeks already, that has flown. Lots of luck for your 20w scan and have a fab hol xx

Hello to everyone else too.

Had fun on my rollerboots last night    (me & sis) skating for about a mile or so and never fell over once yay! have just found a roller disco not far from here so we may have to check that out too   
Not sure what is going on with my cycle this month either, day 26, not ov'd, spotting then stopped and now temp has gone up    bloody IVF messing up my cycle    xx


----------



## KimC

Hi ladies,

I  Haven't left again! HaveN'T been on for a while as away for my best friends wedding this weekend and bit of a panic yesterday. Had another bout of bleeding. This time is seemed heavier and lasted longer. Went to the toilet and it was bright red in my knickers. The last 2 times I was really frightened but it stopped really quickly. This time it started at 2.30pm and lasted longee, still have a little now, hoping its finishing now. Booked myself in for a privat scan and saw both babies at 6pm. The lady was the same lady i had seen when i lost the baby last year, same room everything so freaked me out a little. Just cried and cried and covered my face as I couldn't look at the screen. But my little ones are toughies and hanging on in there for us. Just so grateful they are ok, just want the bleeding to de have stopped and never to return. The sonographer couldn't find the bleeding source again, and this time I was still bleeding. But the main thing is that it isn't coming from the babies. Have a very tender tum today and scared going to the loo and things.    both babies have settled down and are hanging on tight in there.

Love and hugs to you all 

Kim xxxx


----------



## malbec

*Beanie* - hope you're feeling better now hun! Not long til you start d/r. Have everything crossed for you!

*Liggsy *- roller disco sounds fun, very retro! So did you get tipsy or what?! Sounds like you texted the right thing back to your friend - reality check followed by a jokey message to show you don't want to fall out with her! Bit insensitive of her but maybe she is just trying to treat you the same as any other friend and confide in you about the downsides too. It's important to hint to her though when things do upset you. Hope she gets the hint! I must say I quite like hearing the bad stuff too from friends with kids/babies - would be even harder if they were all very smug and 'oh look at how perfect my life is, poor old you'. As for your cycle, tell me about it - I got AF fairly soon after my IVF cycle but the next cycle was 42 days. I don't know if I OVd or not, it wasn't a painful period so maybe that indicates not? I'm not sure. Anyway I have had 38 day cycle before and did OV on day 23 so long cycle doesn't always mean anovulatory cycle I reckon, also I bet you can just miss the positive OPK - sometimes I would get a very, very faint line and then get AF 15/16 days later which makes me think I did OV but the tests say a faint line is a negative.

*Kim* - sorry to hear about the bleeding, must be such a worry. I'm glad you had a scan and the twins are OK. Rest up hun!

AFM: I am so glad I have today off work, felt even worse this morning with earache thrown in for good measure now (every so often it feels like a bubble is going to explode in there - like when you're on a plane if you didn't 'pop' your ears). Looked on NHS direct website and it is basically a common cold so am dosing up on paracetamol and trying to rest (but so much to do! Have DH's family coming over for dinner tomorrow night so need to clean the house and do some laundry plus pop into town and do some bits and bobs).

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI peeps

Scan today was better not quite there so back friday nurse said shoud be ready for EC monday or tuesday







, its a pain that I am short of one powder of menapur







I might ask if they have spair







. so right side 3x14 2x13 1x11 3x small left side 2x15 1x14 1x11 4 smalls.

my boss is going off on one he new when I would be off he said thats fine now his punching things swearing.







TUFF


----------



## liggsy

Kim, oh hunny im so sorry about the bleeding, must be such a worry    and to be in the same scan room as last time must have been torture for you, big   's. Main thing is that the babies are fine and thats all that matters hun, i have heard its very common to bleed in a twin pregnancy so just hold on to that thought.    it stops soon for you, rest up xx

Malbec, glad you agree about my comment to my friend, she can be insensitive sometimes without realising it i think. She knows about my IVF etc, although didnt tell her the last time as she kept bombarding me with questions the 1st time and i couldnt be bothered. It was also comments she made whilst pg that annoyed me about being fat etc (she is like a size 8 and only puts on bump weight)    that annoys me too!
I do like to hear about the up sides and the down sides but cant help feeling jealous whatever is said really   
Sorry you are still feeling poop hun, hope dosing yourself up does the trick, could be the air con on plane or something? esp with 3 hr flight   . Oh and yep i did get rather tipsy at the wedding, naughty me, didnt take much tbh, not had a drink in months xx

Kitten, good news on your scan hun, sounds like you have some lovely follies growing there, yay for EC next week, the extra few days will help plump up the follies so they are all ready. Your boss sounds like a right ****! take no notice of him hun, you have got to be off! are you staying off for 2ww aswell? i would! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yep to right I was in alot of pain last time


----------



## liggsy

Good on you hun, you need to rest and make the most of being off work, you will have some lovely embies to bake


----------



## bEX2010

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent chatted for a while. I have been back at work full time am am feeling cream crackered.I think I have caught up with what everybody has posted.

Kitten, the best of luck for your ec.  

Tama , thankyou for remembering me xx Hope you are ok babe

Kim , glad everything was ok with your babies and hope you are feeling ok soon!


Malbec, forgot if I said and I remembered you asked me about which course I am doing with OU its social sciences. I am finding it difficult as I work about 16 hours per week. I am feeling so shattered and although I am passing my last one I only got 67%
I know what you mean about people who moan when they are pregnant. I have someone who is due in Nov at work and she complains!!! even though she knows that I went through IVF just two months ago and it failed!! Some people!!!!

Hope you all have a great week ! I have organised a meet up for people that live in Berks on Saturday on my ttc thread for Berks if anybody is interested and would like to come along in Reading.

Take care, Bexx


----------



## Tama

Evening all

Need to have a good read back before I can do a 'real' post but wanted to pop on and say hello. Work is very busy and again today had no time to log onto FF    .....  

I will read back tomorrow and post to everyone. Sorry I've been so busy but will def get on tomorrow. Love to all


----------



## Kitten 80

Tama your forgiven lol


----------



## Tama

Welll once again I have failedn to get onto FF    Sorry ladies    I will do my very best to get on tomorrow, read back and post!

Kitten hope things are going okay. When is the next scan? xx

Liggsy how are things with you hun? How is work? Will have to catch up soon. Miss our chats     xx

Beanie how are you hun? Hope all is well xx

Vicky I was a week ahead of myself    Hope you are well xx

Malbec so pleased you had a fab trip but sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon    xx

Bex how are things with you hun? How are you feeling? xx

QA how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Sweetie hope everything is well with you xx

Kim hope everything is okay with you and the twins xx

Trolley how are things with you hun? Hope things are going well xx

Hello to everyone will get back on and read back so I know what is going on. Thinking of you all    xx


----------



## KimC

Hey ladies!

Tama - Its nnot easy when work's busy - no time for FF chats  

 to a very quiet thread! Hope Trolley, Malbec, beanie, Liggsy, Kitten, Vicky, QA, sweetie, bex, sorry if Ive missed anyone!

AFM - Have been bleeding  again. Very worried and    that my twins are both doing ok still. Seems to be stopping again, but it starts up without warning. Had a scan tues and they were both ok, so just hoping this fresh bleed is still coming from me. I have one baby with a low lying placenta, and Im wondering if that is causing a bit of blood. Staying positive girls, its scary, but Im not prepared to consider the alternative. Im back in the EPU tues at 8.30am, if I don't get a private scan tomorrow. Say a prayer girls.

Hope you ladies are all having a lovely weekend enjoying the sunshine - Ive had to lie on the couch looking out at the last day of summer! Oh, I can't pretend I care! xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I did last cetrotide this morning  they will ring me between 3-6 to let me no trigger time   

How ya'll doing


----------



## vickym1984

Kim   

Kitten-GL for EC weds hun xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon hope your well


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had lovely weekend.

Kitten - Good luck for weds EC   

Kim -    

Vicky - Hope you are ok.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Beanie


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten - Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Kitten 80

so have I apart from legs   , I feel anxous


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

why do we put ourselfs though this   , and why can't we just lay back think of england wam bam thank you mam and get pg


----------



## Beanie3

Oh that would be great or as someone said other day why don't we go out get real drunk and it will happen


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep had that so many times    I get angry at that now


----------



## Beanie3

Yeh I did get bit cross with the person, made a straight to the point comment   , I haven't even started yet and feel so scared


----------



## Kitten 80

lol it don't get any better I really feel sick


----------



## Beanie3

Well I'm keeping everything crossed for you, just the constant waiting that drives me


----------



## Kitten 80

I no I have waited a long time they only let me out the cooko nest a few hours a day


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies how is everyone? 

Kitten sending you tones of positive vibes for Wednesday      xx

Beanie how are you hun? Not long now and you will be starting tx, how are you feeling about it? xx

Liggsy did you have a good weekend hun? xx

Kim    Hope everything is okay xx

Vicky hope you had a good weekend xx

Malbec how are you hun? Hope you are feeling a little better xx

Bex did you have a good weekend hun? xx

Sweetie hope all is well with you xx

QA how are you hun? How are you feeling? xx

Trolley you okay hun? Miss you on the thread    xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone    

AFM not much to report really. I finally got to book my follow up appointment which is on the 11th November! I can't have tx again until Feb 2011 so guess having to wait for the FU isn't too much of a big deal. I just hate all the waiting. I had to wait last time for 6 months and now find myself having to wait another six month. It means I will have spent a year of my life just waiting no tx nothing just sitting about    I am hoping to get some answers from the cons when we go and also will be getting some tests done to see if anything shows up. Hope everyone is okay    x


----------



## Kitten 80

Tama lots of


----------



## KimC

Tama - that sucks. The wait is horrid for you. Would they fund ICSI net time? I only mention it as I recently read that ICSI gives high fertilsation rate which in turn gets you a higher chance of going to blast, and then finding the embryo's that are the strongest. It kind of made sense in my head, may not in yours tho I respect of course. Feb will be here before we know it xxx

Kitten - when is your trigger? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

TONIGHT HON


----------



## KimC

Yay! Drug free tomorrow!!! What time have they given you?


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't no yet    waiting for the call


----------



## Tama

Thanks for the   Kitten. You will be just fine honest    xx

Thanks Kim. I think my clinic do offer ICSI however dh and I don't seem to have much of a problem with fertilization out of 10 eggs 7 fertilized which they said was good so not sure they would offer it to us. I am going to ask them loads of questions when we go for the follow up in the hope they will have some answers. I just feel very left behind and will be turning 35 next year which then makes the success rate lower and I will have been ttc for nearly 6 years by then too which just makes me want to    Sorry feeling sorry for myself    Hope you are feeling better and the bleeding has stopped     xx


----------



## KimC

Tama - I fully get it hun. The more you ask the more oin control you will feel. Im currently thinking of everything I can ask tomorrow, please God my babies are still with me. As long as they are ok, I have to have answers, I want tests done on me to check for infections etc... Have still got brown spotting and started to get  twinges and maybe mild cramps, so on edge. Ill know in the morning. Keep your fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## Tama

I have eveything crossed for you hun    I will keep you in my prayers    xx


----------



## liggsy

Hello girls,

Tama, nice to hear from you hunny, sorry you are still feeling low, its just not nice all this waiting about, 6 months is such a long time too. I really hope you get some answers at your FU, i havent even started writing down my questions this time, i need to do that, i want answers too    although they just seem to out it down to bad luck! not having that.
How is work hun? are you getting through the days ok? catch up soon    xx

Kim, oh hun im so sorry to hear you are bleeding again    must be so horribly scary for you. Im sure everything will be fine with the babies, lots of luck for your scan hun       will be thinking of you xx

Kitten, lots of luck for your EC hun, ooh drug free day tomorrow how nice! xx

Beanie, how are you feeling hun? not long til you start now, how do you feel about it? lots of luck     xx

Malbec, how are you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else too.
Had a nice weekend, had my sister staying with us sat as her dh was away so that was nice, then went out for a meal yesterday but had a terrible reaction due to being coeliac and was very poorly last night    cant trust anyone when they say something is safe to eat    really puts me off eating out!
Have acu tonight so that will make me feel better, will probably fall asleep again


----------



## Beanie3

Tama - Just want to send you big hug, so sorry your feeling so low


----------



## KimC

Ah Liggsy - My mums the same, and has often said they lie in restaurants! Hope you feel better soon, drink plenty of water xxx

Hi Beanie x


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies    Sorry for the pitty party    I just need to kick myself up the bum and get on with it really nothing else I can do!

Liggsy so sorry you didn't feel well last night - naughty resturant    I haven't written anything down either but do need to make a list, guess I have a little time. I want to read all the book and then use that to help me write some questions. The cons I have asked to see if a little bit more on board I think with immune issues and treatment of them which is why I asked to see her and I guess/hope she'll be worth the wait. I know I bang on about the book but it says that 'it was just bad luck' is a load of rubbish and that normally there is a reason but that reason has not been picked up on! Hope to catch up soon xx

Beanie how are you feeling hun? When do you start dr'ing? Are you feeling okay about starting? Everything will be just fine I'm sure    xx


----------



## liggsy

Thanks kim, yeah i guzzle loads of water anyway, still feeling rotten, usually lasts a few days, so not worth the risk! back to eating at home, mums and sisters from now on me thinks    How are you feeling hunny? hope your ok xx

Tama, i totally agree, there is no way that it can be classed as bad luck, there is no such thing where ivf is concerned i dont think, im still waiting for my book to arrive, is yours the Dr Beer 1? im pretty sure i ordered the same one you have, just need to find a clinic that will test, i beleive the tests are roughly £2000, thats very expensive but i guess worth it, we will be paying for our next tx so want to make sure we have the best chance.
Dont beat yourself up for feeling low hun, its totally understandable, i still have the odd wobbly day myself and feel really low, but you have to try and pick yourself up and get pma back. There is still no reason why either of us cant get pg naturally with it being the old "unexplained" chestnut    so no harm in trying to keep    in the hope of a natural miracle, its happened to lots of others so why not us eh hun    just take it one day at a time, its such an emotional thing to go through and then you just feel empty afterwards, its just awful. I defo agree a good catch up will do us good, much better to speak to someone rather that cyber speak eh    take care hun xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy yep I got the Dr Beer one, it's very good. There is a clinic in London that does the test for £780 plus the consultation fee of £150. I will pm you so we can chat about it rather than me fill up the thread with my ranting    Hope you feel better and have a good evening    xx


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten - Sending lots positive vibes for tommorrow


----------



## Kitten 80

I keep dreaming

I wrote this it may not make sence but I like it

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have felt you being born
I watched you being born
Ive seen you in my dream

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have held you in my arms 
I have smelt your scent
Ive seen you in my dream

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have herd you gurgle 
I have herd you cry
I felt you kick
ve seen you in my dream

Please may we meet again in this realm


----------



## liggsy

Kitten thats lovely hun    lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you, what time are you in for EC? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

8 am hon    so very excited now


----------



## bEX2010

Good luck kitten,

Sorry not been on here much. I hope you are ok. I am ttc naturally now and praying that my  AF doesnt come when its due !! dare not test until after

take care xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bex-GL hun, hope the nasty witch stays away xxx

Kitten-Thats a lovely poem. GL for tomorrow x


----------



## bEX2010

thankyou ,vicky


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, how did EC go hun? hope you got lots of lovely eggies xx

Bex, if you are trying naturally, come and join us on the ttc naturally thread, all the girls are lovely and its a great support


----------



## KimC

Bex - good luck ttc, hope you get your little miracle xx

Kitten - Hope you're resting up, and look forward to hearing your news when you're a bit more rested xxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies how is everyone?

I heard from Kitten on another thread and she is okay but will let her post her EC news   

Kim how are you feeling hun? Hope all is well   xx

Liggsy how are you hun? Did your book arrive yet? We'll have to compare notes on all our issues we self diagnose   How is Jock hope you are enjoying all the long walks you have with him xx

Bex how are things hun? Hope you are keeping well xx

Vicky not long for your scan and holiday bet you can't wait! xx

Sweetie haven't heard from you in a bit hope all is okay xx

Beanie how are you feeling hun? When do you start tx? xx

Malbec how are you hun? How is the cold? Hope it's all gone now. xx

QA you okay hun? Miss you on the thread   xx

Trolley you too hun miss you and hope you are okay xx

Hello to all the other lovely ladies hope you are all well   xx

Nothing much happening with me. I think I have ov'd this month but have not really been monitoring, just needed a month off to drink and eat what I wanted. Next month I need to get back on it. No idea if I will ever get pg naturally but am hoping that once I have some tests done that will shed some light on things for us. Can't remember if I told you or not but I finally go my follow up book for November and we'll be able to have tx again in Feb/March of next year. x


----------



## Trolley

Hiya girls,

Just popping in as it's been ages . . . 1st day back at work today as I went to Miami for a long weekend with a friend - we had a ball and I didn't want to come home :0(  95 degrees and we stayed in a boutique hotel!  Too many Mojito's to count!

Felt 21 again schmoozing with the rich and the beautiful and I actually forgot about TTC for a few days  . . .

Hope you are all well and I will try and catch up with your posts over the next few days . . .

Love to you all

T
x


----------



## Tama

Hiya Trolley so pleased you had a lovely time. Miami is a cool place. I used to work on cruise ships and my main port was Miami so have spent a lot of time there   Glad you had a fab time and forgot about ttc for a few days. Think I need a cheeky holiday to help me forget to   Hope to catch up with you soon xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry for delay peeps just so tired and lots of pain i got 8 special eggs


----------



## Beanie3

Hello ladies

just quick post been in meeting since 8.30 so brain dead lol, kitten fab news on eggs xx


----------



## KimC

I know Im posting on 2 threads, but Kitten great news, rest, and paracetamol hunny, good luck for tomorrows call xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Just a quickie-Fab news kitten x


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten keeping everything crossed for some fab news


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

just managed to walk over to comput I got fed up using my phone









I got yhe call 7 out of 8 were good enough to inject and 4 fertalised , they are putting them back in at 11:20 saturday







and freezing my other 2 , can you belive it I am so happy and I can not belive they are puttin 2 back in I will have my luke an laya skywalker









so how you all been.


----------



## KimC

Kitten that's fabulous news! You can join in the twins chat soon!!! Oh rest up and get yourself all healed for ET. So so so pleased for you hunny xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

thank you   , what twin chat


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten that is brilliant news


----------



## Tama

Great news Kitten. I have everything crossed for you     xx

Will be back later to say hello. Work is mad! xx


----------



## liggsy

Kitten, fab news hun, im made up for you, very good result. Lots of luck for transfer on sat    hows the pain now hun? hope your resting up xx

Tama, sorry work is mad for you, hope to catch up with you later xx

Kim, how are you doing hun? hows those twinnies doing? hope you have not had any more bleeding hun   

Malbec, how are you doing now hun? xx

Beanie, how are you hun? not long to go now, how you feeling? xx

Vicky, how are you hun?

Hello to everyone else too   

Not much happening here, AF messing me around a bit    2 days of spotting and 1 day of very light bleed, and thats it    dont know whats going on.


----------



## KimC

Liggsy,

No more bleeding, really light spotting every now and then, but feeling better thanks.

I know how hard it would be to test, but have you thought about a HPT? I wouldn't test if you don't feel up to it xxx


----------



## Tama

Kim pleased the bleeding has stopped for you hun    xx

Liggsy sorry af is messing you about    Have you had this before? I have had it a couple of times no idea why it does it but I noramlly get spotting then a light bleed then nothing for a day and then a bleed    How is work for you today? xx

Beanie how are things with you hun? Don't you start soon? xx

Trolley hope you are okay and work isn't too bad. xx

QA hope you are okay hun xx

Vicky are you all ready for your holiday? xx

Sweetie hope things with you are okay xx

Bex how are you hun? xx

Malbec you okay hun? Hope the cold has cleared up xx

x


----------



## vickym1984

Kitten-Fab news hun, GL for transfer on sat

Ligsy-Hope u get some answers hun x

Hope everyone is ok. Had my 20w scan today which all went well, and off on hol tomorrow, spk to you all soon


----------



## Tama

Glad the scan went well hun    Hope you have a fab holiday x


----------



## liggsy

Kim, great news hun    glad your feeling better too, must have been so scary. I really dont see the point in testing tbh, my leutal phase has been about 7/8 days and temp dropped yesterday, i may buy a cheap one at the weekend just to confirm but i really really dont think it could be that, plus dh was away A LOT in the month so dont think we would have even nearly timed it right. Nice thought hun, Tama actually said the same, you pair will have me thinking now     

Vicky, glad your 20w scan went well, half way there now hun yay, enjoy your hols xx

Tama, never had this before, i mean my af are normally about 3 days but usually heavy for a day at least, this is just hardly anything    thanks to you and Kim putting the idea in my head, i may have to buy a cheapy test just to make sure, not that i actually beleive its possible but once its in your head thats it, you girls should know im very easily influenced you know    Work is BORING as usual hun, roll on 5.30pm xx


----------



## Tama

Sorry Liggsy    I am the same. Doesn't take much for me to start thinking 'ah maybe I am'    You never know    I think if you dont get anything else maybe pee on a stick just to make sure. I will have everything crossed for you     xx


----------



## Trolley

I agree Liggsy - give it a try honey . . .


----------



## KimC

Id love it to be that xxx


----------



## malbec

*Kitten* - So you got 4 beautiful embies and getting 2 back - have you had e/t yet? Great if they can freeze the others too! Fingers crossed.

*Liggsy *- rubbish restaurant! They clearly had no idea what does and doesn't have gluten in and probably thought 'well it's not bread'! Know what you mean about once you think about testing you have to do it - I think it's better to just find out one way or the other, otherwise it's on your mind anyway.

*bEX *- how'd Berks meet-up go? Are you reading any Wiley-Blackwell books or journals for your Social Science degree? G/L TTC naturally.

*Tama* - Boo to all the waiting, it's so hard isn't it. I know it's a cliche but make sure you have things planned for every month btw now and February starting NOW! So you have things to look forward to and 'keep you busy', it's really helping me get through the weeks thinking 'I've got that in a couple of weeks' and looking in my diary seeing lots of things to see me through to the time I can start tx again. Don't feel bad about feeling low, I think it's an important part of the process and a natural reaction that we shouldn't shy away from - it wouldn't be healthy to put on a front all the time and sweep the sad feelings under the carpet.

*Kim *- glad the bleeding has eased up.

*Vicky* - so pleased 20wk scan went well - half way there hun! Have a great time in Centre Parcs

*Beanie* - is it Saturday you start d/r?

*Trolley *- Miami sounds fab! I think us women are much better at schmoozing/flirting etc when we're older than 21!

Hello to anyone I've missed!

I'm off to Weymouth tomorrow for 3 nights at Haven Littlesea on our Sun £9.50 holiday with DH, SIL and her hubby. Can't wait! It has a Starbucks and the club lounge has views over the coast, I'm so easily pleased! Think we'll head down to Lyme Regis on one of the days. Can't complain for a grand total of £25 each for 3 nights away!

xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Malbec your weekend away sounds great, hope the weather is nice for you all   I think you are right little things between now and next year will help (fingers crossed) to get me through the wait. I guess the big one is Christmas   I do love Christmas and we are staying home this year so I am looking forward to that. Can't think of anything else to plan at the moment but am sure I'll think of something. How are you feeling? xx

Liggsy you okay hun? Sorry I've been so busy at work. Anymore news on af? I keep praying that it isn't her and it's good news   What plans do you have for the weekend? xx

Vicky hope you have a nice time away xx

Kitten hope you are feeling better today and not in too much pain   Hope all goes well tomorrow   xx

Beanie how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay and have something nice planned for the weekend. Where are you with starting tx? xx

Bex hope you are okay hun. What plans do you have for the weekend? xx

Kim hope you are okay hun and there is no more bleeding   xx

Trolley what plans do you have for the weekend? Anything nice planned? xx

Sweetie hope you are okay hun xx

QA how are you hun? Worry when we don't hear from you   Hope all is well xx

DH is going off on a lads weekend so I have my sister coming to stay tomorrow afternoon and evening. We are going to have a couple of drinks out and have some food which will be nice. Hope you all have lovely weekends x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sadly just a quick post, feeling little low and run down, Just want to wish you all a lovely weekend, start my tablets tommorrow then the sniffing on monday, think its finely hit me that we are starting.

Hugs to you all


----------



## Tama

Beanie so sorry you are feeling down hun   Good luck with the tablets and sniffing. I think I was the same it kind of hits you but once you get into the cycle I think things start to pick up a bit. Hope you can have a lovely weekend. Sendng you a tone of PMA and a HUGE   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ladys just to let you no im pupo top grade 8 cells twins on board


----------



## Trolley

Congratulations Kitten that's fab news!

Hope we are all well girls!  I'm having a quiet weekend after being away last week.  

Been using a CBFM since in ended my last IVF cycle . . . I usually ov on Day 19 which I believe is a huge problem for me as by then all the progesterone has left the building :0)  Started taking Agnus Castus last month to try and regulate ov.  POAS this morning and I have 2 bars on Day 12!!!  Now, this could either be good news and the AC is regulating my ov OR do you think that it could be affected by AF being 6 days late last month as I delayed it with Cyclogest?  I am counting from the day AF arrived . . . do you think I'm right?

T


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh i dont no trolley that stuff does not delay anything for me lol


----------



## Beanie3

Kitten- Congrats on beng Pupo, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you i had to get up in middle of night for a wee let that be the start of many lol


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246955.0


----------

